# Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (Air Lift only please)



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I am just curious to see who is all bagged on our products. 
























Non VW
















at cruise height
































Well I know I am missing the xB and some thing else I will keep adding.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

The Camaro looks great! I was out at the shop just before the wheels came in, but had a chance to check out the Camaro and get some photos with it. Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (unitzero)*


















P.S. I need new front struts!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Here ya go


























_Modified by 07silverbullet at 7:47 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (07silverbullet)*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (michaelmark5)*

Jesse, I hope you made this thread *after* you cracked the whip on the guys on the assembly line







Just teasing.
All these cars look freakin sweet! Is that just a side effect of Air Lift products?


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (Zorba2.0)*

As promised.










































_Modified by oh tell me lies at 5:57 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote »_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

airlift


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Nice, now lets see more... I know there are tons of you out there.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Nice, now lets see more... I know there are tons of you out there. 

Car will be up for sale asap


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (Meaty Ochre)*


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wanna finish this damn install already!!! you guys are killing me!!!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'll post pics in a couple days of an install i'm finishing up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (beyondkustom)*









love the air lift stuff


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

id love to add my pictures......but looks like it wont be for another week


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

need some airlift struts for a 01 caddy deville


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Waiting for my struts has been the worst 2 weeks ever!
Coils are out and I'm back on stock suspension impatiently waiting for arrival


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (insert clever name)*

i would really like to. jesse can you get me in touch with corey ie email or something?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Wow! So much Tuckage going on here


----------



## Blueice12 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Im really curious I have an 05 Jetta GLI stock suspension and im wondering wats the average cost to do something like this and how would I go about doing it? Thanks for you time!!


----------



## Blueice12 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Your car looks sick!! How much did the air ride cost? I have an 05 GLI...


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

XL's up front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

Just a tease... still working on some stuff, trimming, notch etc.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

sexy product!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I will have mine in next week sometime, will absolutely be up as soon as it's finished


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Few more things to do on the rear, but I snapped a few pics before I left the office.
























And one at ride height








Big Thanks to the guys at Airlift, ride is super smooth


_Modified by Squillo at 5:46 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Fresh meat. Started at 1pm friday and worked through some issues (nothing to do with airlift or bagriders) until 3am saturday morning.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Let's see Air Lift Bagged car pics here. (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Fresh meat. Started at 1pm friday and worked through some issues (nothing to do with airlift or bagriders) until 3am saturday morning. 










ughhhh wanna trade? love it


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Many many beatufiul cars in here, good job everyone


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Styleprojekt)*

I finally added photos of my car, see above.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Teebo,yo)*


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

No pictures yet, but I just finished installing my new Airlift XL's and I can't believe how much better these things ride compared to my old bag-over-FK setup. I really didn't think airbag suspensions could ride this great. This is a great product at a great price.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ omg i was going to post but not after this
ill post later


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I cant 3 wheel, ive tried


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

White mk5 looks money


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ill post a few more








Modified both front and rear, for the extra low







(rolling shots are at ride height)
































and HOLY rear lift!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

FckShoes and Jason, damn guys! Your stances are really getting dialed in. 
MOAR PICS!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i need airlift for the girls car haha, id make her drive around at almost full lift so she stops hitting **** with it. i wish my golf got that kinda lift in the rear


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_I cant 3 wheel, ive tried









its pretty easy with this kit on a mk5. the rear shocks are short, and the independent rear helps too.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ah yeah, i forgot they went independent on those. im use to my mk3 and mk4 with the rear beam


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

One of my new fav's


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

heres a few of mine and mates/clients cars


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ custom rear bumper?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Still needs tweaking, but I love it


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

niiice, ride height pics?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_niiice, ride height pics?


not yet, I will soon


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

only 1 mk2!!! psh how sad....


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*








[/QUOTE]
Loven this picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_ill post a few more








Modified both front and rear, for the extra low







(rolling shots are at ride height)


How modified are they? I plan on purchasing a kit by H20 and wanna lay frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GreenEggsAndHamDanIam said:


> How modified are they? I plan on purchasing a kit by H20 and wanna lay frame.


 He modified something other than the struts themselves. 

The MKIV XL struts are coming out this summer. They will allow you to lay subframe unlike the current version which gets you close, but not quite there.


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

my rear bags are urs.....can i be in here too? 








then i have custom angled brackets to suit the angle of my swing arm


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

These are some bad arse pics guys. I am a little less busy so I can go back to my forum stalking for a couple of days. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> I cant 3 wheel, ive tried


 its possible we got my boy's mkIII to 3 wheel.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

photo: ryanmiller


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

> its possible we got my boy's mkIII to 3 wheel.


 its true i didnt think it was possible either but me and joe made it happen


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

cars look great


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

joeslow said:


> its possible we got my boy's mkIII to 3 wheel.


 yeah, I can do it


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Any pics of a mkv on Xls all the way up ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Air Lift's rabbit with the XL front struts and standard rear kit. (The XL rear kit is about 2 inches lower than this at full lift.)


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

hitting it strong back in 06 with air lift









huge thanks to Jim Bigford for hooking it up and letting me do that first Air Lift group buy here on vortex 4 years back. i told him it would be big in the euro scene, just took a few years for the good air lift struts to make it out  

45k on airlift - original bags, manifolds, controller. great company to deal with.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

for the mkv kit, how much does the sway keep the car from going cause if i was gonna do it i wouldnt want it to lay frame just in case of a failure.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how are you getting it to 3 wheel? dump all then raise 3?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dump front right dump rear right raise front left a little and fully raise rear left and it comes up


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Alex! I don't think I've seen your car before. That's good stuff.

Your tank should go out on Tuesday.


----------



## SSRmark5 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Just ordered all the managment from autostyl here in the UK just waiting for you to produce/make bags for the Audi a4 B5 chassis

So chop chop i need to be showing the uk how to really lower a car


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I finally did it! YAYYYY!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

NICE!!!!

I am whoring the **** out of this picture, cause I love it so much! THANKS AIR-LIFT!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I see you got all your stuff.

Matt (beyond belief) got his and then his car was rearended


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

AHHHH ARE YOU SERIOUS!! I fear **** like that anytime I drive my car. Yup got all my stuff,and very happy with it.Obviously need some tweaking to get to proper parked height.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you sit about where i do on my rears, mine is a easy fix though. just pull the spacers lol.

hard part is when i gotta do a mk2 control arm/axle swap to bring those beefy 9s in.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> hard part is when i gotta do a mk2 control arm/axle swap to bring those beefy 9s in.


coppin my steez :laugh:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah,ya I already have major pulled fenders. with my 15mm spacer, I am et 0 in back. I am going to just camber it in 2 degree's,done for the rear. I heavily modified a set of eurosport camber plates up front,so going to adjust those in a little.


----------



## vdubz8 (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone running bump stops with this airlift setup?


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

vdubz8 said:


> anyone running bump stops with this airlift setup?


that would kind of defeat the purpose of having air wouldn't it??


----------



## vdubz8 (Jul 31, 2009)

it does in a way, but i wanan run it with the stops for a little bit to make sure everythings good and make sure there are no defects or bugs in the system. just wondering if there is any bump stops recomended to go with airlift setup


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> I finally did it! YAYYYY!


finally :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure wish my buddy had more free time to install my sh!t for me. I got my all my parts in april and I still cant post pics yet 

All I can do is sit here and be jealous


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

do it yourself, its not that hard


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

there will finally be a wagon on here sometime with in the next few hours :thumbup:!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> there will finally be a wagon on here sometime with in the next few hours :thumbup:!!!


Let's see the purple!

I'll camp out with some opcorn:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

More here:
http://gengstout.com/2010/05/25/hes-got-the-white-stuff-baby/


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

rabriolet said:


> do it yourself, its not that hard


Car=Michigan Me=Bagram, Afghanistan


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh

so leave it as a present for yourself when you get back :beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Let's see the purple!
> 
> I'll camp out with some opcorn:


well it has actually been more then a few hours but i finally was able to sit down and look at the pictures i got the other night.. i have spent the last 5 hours tring to get the toe right so it dose not eat through tires driving to DATB this week end... 

WILL--- they really are purple but there is a reason i am not sure of yet that they do not like to photo purple so we will keep working with them but for now here is what you get... also just want to say thanks again for all your help and great customer service!! :beer:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

blue bags said:


> More here:
> http://gengstout.com/2010/05/25/hes-got-the-white-stuff-baby/


dayum, what size and offset?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

wagon=:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:love it:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Jetta11J said:


>


Damn those look sooooooooooooooooo right on that wagon. Glad to see you got em "finished" and on!! I can't wait to get some pics together in OC! I bet Britt is EXTREMELY excited. My gf and her will have to cruise around together haha.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Jetta11J said:


> well it has actually been more then a few hours but i finally was able to sit down and look at the pictures i got the other night.. i have spent the last 5 hours tring to get the toe right so it dose not eat through tires driving to DATB this week end...
> 
> WILL--- they really are purple but there is a reason i am not sure of yet that they do not like to photo purple so we will keep working with them but for now here is what you get... also just want to say thanks again for all your help and great customer service!! :beer:



wow, killing it:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Alexvr said:


> dayum, what size and offset?


 17x9/10 with 205/45 all around. not sure of the of the offsets, His username is insertclevername


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

that passat is amazing :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Airlift XL's thanks to Dan @ The Luft Shop

Super Deep custom Rotiform SJC's being built for this setup as we speak... can't wait:beer:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

airlift fronts,universal air rears with fk shocks.
225/40/18 sway bar still in
[url=http://gickr.com][img]http://g...928e9cc-3139-3a04-b9ee-bfd97b2d881a.gif[/img][/URL]
[URL=http://img231.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img231/8076/img7829j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/i...5.imageshack.us/img25/6868/img7824m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img571.imageshack.us/i/...71.imageshack.us/img571/291/img7832.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> well it has actually been more then a few hours but i finally was able to sit down and look at the pictures i got the other night.. i have spent the last 5 hours tring to get the toe right so it dose not eat through tires driving to DATB this week end...
> 
> WILL--- they really are purple but there is a reason i am not sure of yet that they do not like to photo purple so we will keep working with them but for now here is what you get... also just want to say thanks again for all your help and great customer service!! :beer:


Too sick! Well done Jeff and Brittany :thumbup:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)




----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Residentevol said:


>


 i love the DDC lips:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! 

That sits nicely, fender on lip = win :beer:


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

My Mk3 Estate bagged with Airlift.. A lot of custom work to get the bags to fit at the rear.. tomorrow I will notch the tie rod so I get It lower at the front.. I will aslo make some drop plates so i get 2" more drop at the rear.. 
Then it will have 5-10mm to the ground all the way with 16".. 


Crappy cell phone picture.. 
(and the trailer on)


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Residentevol said:


>


 Perfect fitment ! 

Was this the "army" build ? Once the bonnet notch is filled its a winner !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)

unitzero said:


> Was this the "army" build ?


 i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Not sure what you mean but I named my post (lost in the forum transition) "I drive by military air" I am in the Air force so I wouldn't call it an Army build  

Thanks for the comments I love the DDC lips as well they are a pain in the ass to clean but so worth it :beer:


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

the rears are by airlift


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

Chris make your own thread


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Had to post a pic of the G ride while in So Cal.


----------



## swiftvision (Dec 28, 2003)

Why is it so hard to find a Jetta pic MK5 with airlifts all the way aired up? Be nice to see full height with the standard and XL kit.

Im not going to order anything from airlift until I can see that I can still clear speed bumps and driveways!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jesse, What event is that Rado at? Was that in Michigan? Do you ever check out MIVE, I bet if you could get out to some of the gtg's you'd perk up some interest. They meet up in GR a lot. I'd rep for you but, I aint stateside yet, but all the parts are in the garage waiting for me.

http://www.michiganvw.org


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Some better pictures of mine..


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

AirLift Slam XL's installed


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

My GLi with airlifts up front...


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

*Heres mine*

Airlift front and back


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

djmike1 said:


> My GLi with airlifts up front...


You built my car......guess I'm not going to be buying those wheels anymore.


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

well if u like i am selling the air ride and the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

djmike1 said:


> My GLi with airlifts up front...


WOW! Nice stance :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

djmike1 said:


> well if u like i am selling the air ride and the wheels


we should just trade cars then so we dont have to take anything off


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^^^MORE please^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BlsdEsquire said:


> ^^^^^MORE please^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup:


I'm with this guy Jeff, we need to see more pictures of the Passat!!


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Just put my new airlift struts in this evening! Just need to notch for the pass axle and both tierods



















i stole jeff's wife's th lines for one side of my car


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

That's it, I'm going back to coils.
Will, we need some kinda kickback for all the locals around here that ordered from you. 

Me
Jeff/Britt
Matt
A certain someone (can't give his name yet haha)

Also got 2 others to buy this setup also haha. We are your rolling advertisements around here. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mk3_vws said:


>


damn you guys work fast!! I'm working on that schematic right now. 




rabriolet said:


> That's it, I'm going back to coils.
> Will, we need some kinda kickback for all the locals around here that ordered from you.


Kris, we should meet up with us at Waterfest, :beer::beer: on me. Next time you need anything I will hook you up


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

XL's:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> damn you guys work fast!! I'm working on that schematic right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was just messin with you. It is funny though that 5 cars local are all running Air Lift setups haha. 2 of us ordered at the start then 3 more followed in our footsteps (I think they finally caved after seeing how nice it is to drive low and then raise it to avoid ****ty road conditions haha)

I wont be making waterfest due to my car sitting on steelies and being BROKE as hell  . I don't even know when waterfest is. 

I'm going to be looking into digital gauges soon, or something like the dakota digital panel that displays all 4 corners and the tank pressure in that neat little box


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Man I can't wait to get my car back on the road and notched.Who would have thought,on a test run to vegas, air-ride worked flawless(5 hour drive,after only a couple shakedown drives)and the motor with 1k miles after is rebuild,was the one to blow up! BLEH.New motor coming soon!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

got the XLs in. rides really nice. only thing i had an issue with is the shock was rubbing the upper shock mount so i had to trim it. but its still kinda making a squeeking noise when airing out and airing up, and sometimes on bumps. seems like its the shocks. dont know what else it could be. anyone else hear this sort of noise?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

My rears pop when I air them up


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

well thats just most likely the rear bag filling up rapidly. the rear air lift shocks seem to kinda like squeek/creek a lil bit when going up and down


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

corrado_sean2 said:


> well thats just most likely the rear bag filling up rapidly. the rear air lift shocks seem to kinda like squeek/creek a lil bit when going up and down


ive had my xl's for a little while and i havent heard any squeak or anything


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

heres some of mine now its out and about


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

platinumedVR6 said:


> ive had my xl's for a little while and i havent heard any squeak or anything


hmmm well i had an issue with them at first, they were hitting the upper shock mount a lil bit and making a horrendous noise. but i trimed the mount and that noise stopped. then i took it for a test drive, no noise. then was trying to set the new ride height and what not and notice a creeking type noise and then took it for another test drive and heard it while hitting bumps too. may need some new shocks or something


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

Du Werke said:


> Airlift XL's thanks to Dan @ The Luft Shop
> 
> Super Deep custom Rotiform SJC's being built for this setup as we speak... can't wait:beer:



Looks really good! but why does it look like its in an awkward stance? Looks almost as if you dumped the front left and raised the right rear, only the fender to lip kiss tells me otherwise.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

plush-automotive said:


> heres some of mine now its out and about


Sick, more pics of the interior too:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

found out the problem. wasnt the shocks. the bag was rubbing the control arm. i tried to repsosition the bag as much as possible, even trimming the top perch for the fitting like in the pictures in the instructions, still not enough. so looks like ill be trimming the control arm some. anyone else have to do this?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> found out the problem. wasnt the shocks. the bag was rubbing the control arm. i tried to repsosition the bag as much as possible, even trimming the top perch for the fitting like in the pictures in the instructions, still not enough. so looks like ill be trimming the control arm some. anyone else have to do this?


You do have a mk 5 i'm guessing.

Yes what wheel/tyre set up you running? we found it's the angle of the bottom arm with are wheel tyre setup just went at a serious angle on super drops the top of the bag just wasnt in far enough even though the connector is right up against the leg there was just no way of getting enough clearance on the bag.


We had this issue as well but we didn't want to touch the control arm and create sharp edges for the bag to catch on so we went further in past what the instructions said on the top leg to get the top of the bag to sit in alot more central we slotted past the instructions and there was another skin inside the leg(it's like twin skinned well it was in mine anyway not sure if every model is the same). so we could drop the union in even further and it seems to have sorted the problem.

we have another one to do soon so i can try and grab some pictures for you dude to try and explain a little better.

and heres some interior shots as requested further up.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

well i trimmed the outside part of the spring perch that the fitting hits so that its actually hitting the metal underneath now. cant go any further back unless in unless i cut the frame rail. still rubs. imma trim the control a lot so that way a sharp edge wont even come close to touching.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> well i trimmed the outside part of the spring perch that the fitting hits so that its actually hitting the metal underneath now. cant go any further back unless in unless i cut the frame rail. still rubs. imma trim the control a lot so that way a sharp edge wont even come close to touching.


thats the part i meant the frame rail is twin skinned so we cut two slots through the frst skin and profiled the metal in (so never actually cut anything out of the rail just re shapped it slightly to gain the extra few mm to make the bag sit straight and clear.


----------



## thegassaver (Jan 13, 2003)

TDI Mk6

all the way up










down, still needs a frame notch


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^Lovin It!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn I want a wagon. SICK


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

that wagon is redic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^sick


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> well i trimmed the outside part of the spring perch that the fitting hits so that its actually hitting the metal underneath now. cant go any further back unless in unless i cut the frame rail. still rubs. imma trim the control a lot so that way a sharp edge wont even come close to touching.


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4949765-Squeaking-Bags-(MKVi-Airlift-Rear-) 
Mkvi suspension=mkv suspension :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Such sick cars in here especially the last two; can't wait to get my airlifts


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

just finshed gf's car, airlift front and rear, no notches....


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

first time researching... what kit do you run on a B4 Wagon like above?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

twinscrewcaddy said:


> first time researching... what kit do you run on a B4 Wagon like above?


 mk2/mk3 kit :thumbup:


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*mah mkv*

i need to get better at those artistic pics... still got alot of work to do though...


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Dang Cooper, your girl sports a better ride than me... (Hoping boss reads this.)


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Dang Cooper, your girl sports a better ride than me... (Hoping boss reads this.)


 I'll bet his gf's car doesn't have a turbo-booster button though


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoCalDubber said:


> I'll bet his gf's car doesn't have a turbo-booster button though


 Where do I get one of these?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Installed 2 months ago and only driven it a total of 3 or 4 times.


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

> Quote Originally Posted by JesseAirLiftCompany View Post
> Dang Cooper, your girl sports a better ride than me... (Hoping boss reads this.)


 haha...her car has came alonnng way over the last year, finished the air install day before a 2 hour drive to seattle for waterwerks, not one problem the whole way, now just waitin on u guys for the mk4 xl's so my car can be sittin proper :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

the gray one :thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Very soon


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

sxedub said:


> the gray one :thumbup:


 omg!! i love merc wheels!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

A couple pics from Water Fest


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

omg, finally i can post in here now im finished and new wheels are on ...

theres a few bits and bobs to finish off and i still need to get a notch but since I just lost my job that won't be anytime soon :banghead:... anyway :beer: :


----------



## lewisknight (Sep 12, 2008)

Three wheelin yo!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

couple from wf of the lady friends car 

air lift rear xl with slam xl's to come in the front


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

not bad for your first post lewisknight :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I really need to work on this thing and get some new pics. Currently with too large of a spacer in the rear so that will come down more. Air Lift front, custom rear and paddle based management. Two 400's remote mounted in the rear bumper and a five gal.


----------



## Mr Nasty (May 14, 2010)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> couple from wf of the lady friends car
> 
> air lift rear xl with slam xl's to come in the front


 Front notched? 

The g/f might have a bagged audi wagon next year. We are tired of the jetta and I have a feeling things are going to start breaking on it in the next 12 months :banghead:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

TX is killin it in the air game!!! :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He modified something other than the struts themselves.
> 
> The MKIV XL struts are coming out this summer. They will allow you to lay subframe unlike the current version which gets you close, but not quite there.



Any updates of when they will be out/prices?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

thegassaver said:


> TDI Mk6
> 
> all the way up
> 
> ...




standards or slam kit??? looks sick


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*XL's are the BOMB!!!!*

Auto pilot, XL fronts, Slam SS6's rear, 19x9.5 ET35 all around


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful B6


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

VdubXXIV said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> frame notched?


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

going on one month strong! XL's


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful B6


Thanks Will!! :thumbup:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> frame notched?


Yeah passinger side. 
Im sitting on my meaty tires all around there.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

mk6 ^^^ stunning loooks great:beer:


----------



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

Just finished last week. Airlift XL in the front and regular in the rear.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

when runnning xl's in the rear of a mkv, can you ever go back to stock or springs.... in the rear? I would rather take out my air ride in the winter and install again in the spring. but if it ok to run these in the winter i just might but i havent heard anyone runing airlift struts in winter so if you do i live in maryland so it snow but last year we got some snow and i wil be a daily or i mightjust run the regular rears and xl fronts. thank you for your help


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

bags are fine to run in the winter. Especially the average maryland winter lol


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

redub said:


> going on one month strong! XL's


 notched?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

> msuzuki126
> bags are fine to run in the winter. Especially the average maryland winter lol


 cool thanks. last year we did have a bad one last year. but ok cool so ill just keep the water traps clear and ill put some air tank anifreze in. if i need it.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,
I'm looking into getting a digital Air Lift system for my MKiv and I am wondering how fast this system works? What size lines are you guys running and have you had any issues with this?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking into getting a digital Air Lift system for my MKiv and I am wondering how fast this system works? What size lines are you guys running and have you had any issues with this?


It all depends on how fast you want it to move. I have 1/4in lines and I like the speed. Not too fast but not slow either. My buddy has 1/2in lines in his mkIV, and that thing basically jumps. So there is a middle ground there with 3/8in lines


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Bacon,
Thanks for the infomation on the size of the lines.
I think I am going to go for 3/8 line.. Does anyone have real time video of 3/8 line in action.. Thanks


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bacon,
> Thanks for the infomation on the size of the lines.
> I think I am going to go for 3/8 line.. Does anyone have real time video of 3/8 line in action.. Thanks


My suggestion is 1/4 lines. I have a full digital airlift system and 3/8 jumps. I ended up using flow controls and now i'm happy, but adding flow controls your always prone to extra leaks. Go with the 1/4. You will be happy with that. :thumbup:


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> My suggestion is 1/4 lines. I have a full digital airlift system and 3/8 jumps. I ended up using flow controls and now i'm happy, but adding flow controls your always prone to extra leaks. Go with the 1/4. You will be happy with that. :thumbup:


Any Videos of 3/8 line? I already have a 3/8 line kit how easily would it be to change? Fittings and Hose?


----------



## clincoln13 (May 16, 2010)

lets see some more pics mabe some mk2's????


----------



## clincoln13 (May 16, 2010)

mk3_vws said:


> Just put my new airlift struts in this evening! Just need to notch for the pass axle and both tierods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a wrapped dash i see??
Nice car:thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

platinumedVR6 said:


> notched?



notched on XL's


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Videos???


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


>


Aaaahh that gives me goosebumps!!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

no notch yet


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

REST ARE HERE


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn Jim, your ride is killin it!!!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

what wheels are those above? (fuzzy's)


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

OZ Futura's


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Not my best pic, but I dig it. Still a notch up front and some camber, oh and a working motor,lol. I sit in the garage and play with the bags to keep me entertained.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

just finished this weekend


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

^ looks so awsome man


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

not near your game yet, but from you and your ride that's a hell of a compliment! thanks


----------



## Wreck'n Doll (Aug 14, 2007)

*I wanna play!!*


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

20rabbit08 said:


> not near your game yet, but from you and your ride that's a hell of a compliment! thanks


its looking damn good :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

thats eos is seriously cool man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn Sean :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Wasn't it on MTs sean? When did you guys swap those out, looks good as always


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

yah it was. switched them out like a month ago or so. rears didnt go low enough on the MTs. the fronts kept popping. but i talked to scott as well after i sold them and hes making bigger spacers for the front bearing cuz the upper bag plate was rubbing on the strut tower.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

ahhhh this thread has convinced me to get air lift, ordering tomrrow or friday :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

[email protected] can make your car do this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bora Ri said:


> [email protected] can make your car do this


True 

And this:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Soo sick. Who took those rig shots? Anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Do Werk said:


> Soo sick. Who took those rig shots? Anymore?


Thanks! A local photographer took them, here are more.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

damn I want bags for my CC so bad.


----------



## urNOTready! (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I put AirLifts on my new cabinet... nothing but the best :laugh:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Like thank Chris Shaw of Unique10 for taking the last 3 pics of the car at E38X this year


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn UK guys and your cooler than the US freakin cars. Is that your wagon Polo???


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

it's his seat leon jesse such a killer motor, runs same platform as mk 4 setup he won at e38 the other week in the uk and well deserved to.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

1sikgti said:


> Installed 2 months ago and only driven it a total of 3 or 4 times.


 This is by far my most favorite look. i love the MK3 and those wheels set it off so SeXy


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

crappy pic: 









my XL's would go lower if the subframe wasnt there lol. Love them. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

rears only...fronts are bombers


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

xl fronts,airhouse2 rears with fk shocks. 
[URL=http://img822.imageshack.us/i/...2.imageshack.us/img822/348/img8427k.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img638/6845/img8419v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[IMG]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/8982/img8424a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

good effin' lord!!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

cheers Luke for the helpand getting the kit to me


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Did an install on a nutty corrado the other nite, pics up after h2o:thumbup:


----------



## mk2gti-rob (Oct 10, 2008)

poor quality night picture but you get the point


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

car i just finished up

airlift fronts and rears...thanks to airlift and [email protected] :thumbup:










laying front no problem


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> car i just finished up
> 
> airlift fronts and rears...thanks to airlift and [email protected] :thumbup:


Thanks Dave, Britney's car was looking really good last weekend. :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Dave, Britney's car was looking really good last weekend. :beer:


no problem will anytime.....we need to talk about some airlift fronts for my car next when the new stuff comes out :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Airlift Rears.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

corrado i finished 2 days before h2o


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Lookin good everybody, Now I just need the addy of the Corrado so I can go and steal it. Or borrow it for a long time.

I also wanted to thank everyone that stopped by the booth at h20i, and Bagriders and Klutch. I will be at Oktoberfest rippin it up so swing by and say hey.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)




----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

Just finished in time for h2o,


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

tried getting some better ones of your car but it seemed to be a hit but here is what i was able to get... i really can not find words to say how well put together this car is...:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

^ agreed car was immaculate very well put together


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

One of mine with Helios










Now in winter mode on Fat 5s


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

My 09 Scirocco MKIII


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

holy rocco...


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

TittsMcGee said:


>


Nailed it :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

airlift fronts and manifolds


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Jesse- When Brian and Ian are done with my Audi back there you can be the first to post it up here!! hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> airlift fronts and manifolds


Any high res shots Kevin??


----------



## mk2gti-rob (Oct 10, 2008)

another of my wagon. winter status :laugh:


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Seasons in Florida? by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

One more from an OC photoshoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

"drool"


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Way too much poke...a little absurd.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah that thing is OUTTTT.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i watched the complete Thread.. and dont see any Mk2 Golf Gti on Airlift??? why?? i like these system and still plan to buy a set for my Gti... because i hope that my Gti get these awesome low as the cars here in these thread... awesome man.... i have see so many kits but the airlift looks for me the best low kit i have ever seen... 

big congrats from me

Kev


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There's a "mk2's only thread" that has some cars on air lifts. It should be on the first or second page of the forum. It's 2 or 3 pages long. :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

aha. ok.. i will checked... thx


----------



## eur0trash (Mar 3, 2009)

MORE PLZ :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Recent project we got Air Lift struts out to!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i like the mk3 representation in thus thread.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Not finnished yet but here is how it sits now at Air Lift!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

niceeee


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all credit goes to the crew at Air Lift! Class act guys all around there!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

that fix for the mkv,vi rear all better with the big ring that you guys came out with stop the rubbing or does it still rub?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>




That's Marco's car right? I followed the photobucket and found pictures of my brothers blue Mk2 with ATS classics...creepy.

http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt317/mad_photo/P6210479.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah that car belongs to Marc. More pictures to come soon!!!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

winter modeee


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

finally got my test kit back on. 

real pictures in the next couple days :thumbup:


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

4 o'clock and foggy  by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

i should have never crept into this thread...makes me want to turn my attention to bags. maybe next winter  Maybe if i can see more MK3 Jetta's then id be sold..:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

rears are airlift...


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's my contribution: 
92 SLC with Air Lift and Easy Street AP 

I'm actually posting because I have a question about AP. Part I: Is there a way to program the compressor cut in and cut out pressure? I'd like to have it kick on around 100 psi and off at ~150psi. I right now the compressor doesn't cut out until 175psi. Part II: Is there a best practice way to wire in a compressor kill switch? TIA


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

for those asking about mk2's running airlift : 










pretty sure Russ is running them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ Indeed he is


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

unitzero said:


> for those asking about mk2's running airlift :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've always loved this car. The mini dash is insane and a carbed 16v is always nice. Airlift struts are the icing on the cake


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll add mine. air fronts and management


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

359Bailey1320 said:


> Here's my contribution:
> 92 SLC with Air Lift and Easy Street AP
> 
> I'm actually posting because I have a question about AP. Part I: Is there a way to program the compressor cut in and cut out pressure? I'd like to have it kick on around 100 psi and off at ~150psi. I right now the compressor doesn't cut out until 175psi. Part II: Is there a best practice way to wire in a compressor kill switch? TIA


 i believe you would have to get a different ecu for autopilot to cut of at 145psi. 
you def have the 175 psi version.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> I'll add mine. air fronts and management


 Texas is holding it down. 

Here's mine.


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> Recent project we got Air Lift struts out to!


 mmmmm Sexy, just what I was looking for!! 


passat_98 said:


> I'll add mine. air fronts and management


Some-what makes me change my mind about the MK6...little by little. But this might be the best one ive seen. :thumbup:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Cort said:


> Texas is holding it down.
> 
> Here's mine.


thats bagged? just had to cuz like 10 people asked me that at h20


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> thats bagged? just had to cuz like 10 people asked me that at h20


It wasn't at h2o, just coils. It is now though.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Cort said:


> It wasn't at h2o, just coils. It is now though.


i mean my car...people thought it was static and not bagged....biggest problem with cabrios since they sit on the ground but still look like they can go down more


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

put in my air lift all around last week. Only have cell phone pics due to recent socal rain havent had time for a shoot. Celly pics coming today


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

note still need camber in rear and no tie rod flip or notches yet. more pics coming soon


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Yay! I can finally post in here!


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

^^Nice Staché


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Airlift manifolds, airlift autopilot, but my suspension is FKs with universal bags front and rear.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Airlifts front and rear.


----------



## Craig98 (May 24, 2010)

does that 3.5 lay rocker?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

2.slow lover said:


> note still need camber in rear and no tie rod flip or notches yet. more pics coming soon


Those are some rare RM's you have there. Car's not too bad either


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Yeah son! Got **** done! How you liking it?

What's holding your fronts up from touching that lip to the ground?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That is extremely good looking.. Pretty perfect. Good yob :beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ill bite, XL fronts


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Full airlift xls


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> Yeah son! Got **** done! How you liking it?
> 
> What's holding your fronts up from touching that lip to the ground?


Ya i love em, i got a new 7 switch controller i have fo still hook up. But i have to cut the subframe to clear the control arms then it should go lower


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

anybody have shots of the strut towers from the top on a mkiii or corrado? I've always wondered if I have mine in right. the top of the bearing doesn't sit flush on the tower in the front of my corrado. I'll get a pic of mine this weekend when i'm home.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

20thgti2376 said:


>


I didnt wanna be your twin so i sold my sawblades, i wanted to colormatch mine then saw your car at h20


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> I didnt wanna be your twin so i sold my sawblades, i wanted to colormatch mine then saw your car at h20


Lol its cool man, im thinking about selling or trading them


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

When are you going to get the lower piece for your grill! 

I don't care if it IS spray painted on D90's, this car kills it. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pllllleeeease send me some XL fronts


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Airlifts front and rear.


killin it again :thumbup: you get it all fixed up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


>


So sick :beer::beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> When are you going to get the lower piece for your grill!
> 
> I don't care if it IS spray painted on D90's, this car kills it. :thumbup:


just picked up an early vento WITH the lower piece, hahaha.

and thanks man!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

95jetta17 said:


> killin it again :thumbup: you get it all fixed up


Thanks! Yep, got it back from the body shop about a month ago.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

dehate. said:


> just picked up an early vento WITH the lower piece, hahaha.
> 
> and thanks man!


Good to hear! You're welcome!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

20thgti2376 said:


> Lol its cool man, im thinking about selling or trading them


Car sits kind of high.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

My car on XL fronts sitting tie rod on frame at the moment. Car is heading to piant today so dont mine all the brand new factory parts that arent painted lol.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The perks of working at a dealership. I bet you get a nice discount on all those parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> The perks of working at a dealership. I bet you get a nice discount on all those parts.


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Over the winter i changed the bbs to oz and fitted new xl front to the car for Ultimate Dubs 2011, 
I believe Jesse was over at the show as well , never got a chance to say hello and not sure if you saw my car 

Cheers Kenny


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So sick :beer::beer:


 Thanks will! i'll be doing a legit photo shoot again to send you some pics  

I'm gonna need one of those big bag riders stickers again!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*New Audi A4 B6/7 kit!!*




















Nice work Harry!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^ Love it!!!!


----------



## Matty905 (Mar 24, 2011)

*love my air lifts*

























Not the greatest pics but im working on pro ones 
HEEEEEEEEEEEE:laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

you guys need to make a b5 kit 

some good looking cars in here, my buddy should have the rest of his setup today so next week he can finally post in here


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Thats next up from what I heard.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

^ car looks dope on the modernlines, def my fav setup so far :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking real good Jonathan! The MLs really set it off


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

may i please have your steering wheel? cherry on top


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

still on the airlift v.1's ( need to get that front down!)



















and the red mk4 on rs's is running XL's..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Hey Will and Jesse. Small suggestion for you. Make a nicer template for the new struts that require drilling holes in the strut tower. Maybe something made of poster board or something thick like that that is the exact size as the opening on the bottom of the strut tower so you dont have to mess around with trying to center and tape a paper template to the car. :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

air lifts in the rear straight to frame


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> Hey Will and Jesse. Small suggestion for you. Make a nicer template for the new struts that require drilling holes in the strut tower. Maybe something made of poster board or something thick like that that is the exact size as the opening on the bottom of the strut tower so you dont have to mess around with trying to center and tape a paper template to the car. :thumbup:



Not a bad suggestion. One thing people can do is transfer the paper template to a manilla folder. That's the way I always did it. Stiff enough and easy to work with. :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Yeah. My friend left his template at his house, got it emailed from Will. We enlarged it to 100%, printed it and used it........yeah the template was to small. So I ended up making a template from scratch using cardboard that worked perfect


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

been out to take a few pics


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

lifestyles up front


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

Tucked said:


> That's Marco's car right? I followed the photobucket and found pictures of my brothers blue Mk2 with ATS classics...creepy.
> 
> http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt317/mad_photo/P6210479.jpg


I bought his wheels a while back  for my jetta coupe


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

nap83 said:


> yeah that thing is OUTTTT.


Chill out mang, it's fix now , the guy I got the wheel from gave me the wrong Et, so I bought the wrong adapters , I got the right adapter now and camber plate are on the way , I was just pumped on the wheels and we shout some pictures , thats all


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

I still have to take some legit photos but...

Big thanks to Brandon at Socal and the Bag Riders crew :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bad pic of my friends car...wheels should be going on soon along with a notch...this was at 11pm after finally getting everything done...started at 7 am lol


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

on XL´s without any modifications

Sorry for bad pic


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

xls


----------



## a89 (Apr 20, 2010)

Slam kit (with XLs)


----------



## lewisknight (Sep 12, 2008)

Easystreet and XLs


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My lady's rig. XL's with tie rod notch, trimmed subframe tabs, bent pinch welds and no liners. Rolled fenders are next


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Nicholas' GTI










My Passat










My Beetle:










All three on Air Lift + Autopilot :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking very nice need to trim anything yet?


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks corey for everything:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

One mo' of hers


----------



## lewisknight (Sep 12, 2008)

Jetta11J said:


> Looking very nice need to trim anything yet?


Notched and pinch welds flattened.

Need to swap to TT hubs next and should be laying, only 0.5" to go


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

^^So sick


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

new wheels


monos by cuprajake1, on Flickr


monos by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^ so good


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

already posted in the bag riders thread but.....xl's all around...still need a notch.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^ Your car looks awesome with the TH lines... :thumbup: I was gonna test fit them from Kevin before you bought them. :laugh:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Airlift XLs up front



















the a3 will soon be bagged as well!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^^ Your car looks awesome with the TH lines... :thumbup: I was gonna test fit them from Kevin before you bought them. :laugh:


Thanks man. :thumbup: I wasn't sure when I picked them up how they'd look but I always wanted a set so I figured I'd try. Thinking about putting bigger lips on the rears after I get back from SoWo.


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> already posted in the bag riders thread but.....xl's all around...still need a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

2.slow lover said:


> the car looks so good!! major props to you sir


thanks :beer: :beer:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

love these pics


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ so sick. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ so sick. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

xl slams


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you guys and your golfs making my car look so improper in this page


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

the fenders of all news cars looks so nice with a bagged system... love it.. so much space at all... at my Gti is not so much space to get the same look as well...mmhhh

all nice here..very nice.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

XL's all around, no notch yet


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Iphone 4. by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm loving this fitment. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

posting these everywhere :laugh:


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

No Sub frame Modifications yet


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

XL fronts :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

real pics coming soon.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

dehate. said:


>


Amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

not quite finished...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> not quite finished...


Looking good guys :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

FX PhotoStudio Image by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## SNEEKS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


>


**** yea


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

TW0R said:


> Iphone 4. by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


liked this dude


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> bad pic of my friends car...wheels should be going on soon along with a notch...this was at 11pm after finally getting everything done...started at 7 am lol


maaaaaaann
moore :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang 35mm 1.8


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

20 x 8.5 Front and 20 x 9 rear wearing 225/30/20 all round :thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

010CarbonSteel said:


>


Looks damn nice


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

thanx man, im thinking about banging out the rears to tuck


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

I concur


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

from today, 20 psi still in the front:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> from today, 20 psi still in the front:


My wifes mk5 has around 20 psi in the front when the subframe connects with the ground, xls?


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

d15nonvtec said:


> My wifes mk5 has around 20 psi in the front when the subframe connects with the ground, xls?


yes, but there is no notch on the passenger side


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> yes, but there is no notch on the passenger side


Get her notched son!


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

d15nonvtec said:


> Get her notched son!


working on it haha


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> working on it haha


work on it faster! so you can lay lip like me


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

FX PhotoStudio Image by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

Joef1sh said:


>


This makes me not want to get a MK6. Soo sexy!!


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Still working on dialing in the stance, need to get an alignment first. :thumbup:

One more before the CCW's went on.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

inertpyro said:


> Still working on dialing in the stance, need to get an alignment first. :thumbup:
> 
> One more before the CCW's went on.


wow thats pure sex right there


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah I am working on the fitment right now. At the moment it tucks perfectly but I think I want some poke so that the fender lip sits in the lip of the wheel.

I tried out some 5mm spacers today and its closer but just needs a little more. Getting an alignment though to fix the camber might make it poke out more and sit where I want it to. 










Never ends. :laugh:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

2 new ones from yesterday. needs a serious cleaning. good thing their droid pictures though


----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

inertpyro said:


> Amazing


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

no please no poke lol looks so good all tucked up under.....


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

downlowcustomz said:


> no please no poke lol looks so good all tucked up under.....



Poke it! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

So much peer presure and mixed messages. 
:laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

ACEdubs fitment is f*cking spot on. Makes me wish I ran 215s on my A3


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

AMAZING.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful mk2!!:thumbup: Is it laying out yet?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Jetta11J said:


> Beautiful mk2!!:thumbup: Is it laying out yet?


Thanks! 

No frame laying yet. The rears are maxed out on the cut fenders. The fronts are also laying on cut fenders, but I'll need to trim them down even more to lay lip. Waiting on some parts first though...


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Picture thanks to Laidoutdubs:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^ loved seeing this car in person looks great!!:thumbup: ^^^


----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for the crappy pics but I will have better ones soon.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## vildur (May 31, 2011)

hello from finland!
I have followed the forum for a long time and now I thought I'd put a couple of pictures of my Jetta

almost basic jetta flair -91. Airlift front and rear bags. firestone 5gal tank, 4-manual valves, smooth bumbers. oem spoiler etcetc....


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

more to come :heart:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

vildur said:


> almost basic jetta flair -91. Airlift front and rear bags. firestone 5gal tank, 4-manual valves, smooth bumbers. oem spoiler etcetc....


Weird, I'm running front\rear shaved bumpers and airlift on my Mk2 Jetta as well :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vildur said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0299 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0295 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0298 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0305 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

jetta a couple of posts back with some ac schnitzers :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0323 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## B Hoke (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Air Lift full digital kit.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

new one of my car


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Time to whore myself out. Here is my piece


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Loved your car at SoWo. You need better pictures fool! You car is so nice, those do no justice to it.:thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Loved your car at SoWo. You need better pictures fool! You car is so nice, those do no justice to it.:thumbup:


coming soon!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

AL rears go loww


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

I cant wait. I don't really have Any good pics since its been painted 




dehate. said:


> coming soon!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

just finished it friday. Not notched yet.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry for this noob question, but will the non-xl sturts on a mkv lay frame with a frame notch?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

maxxgtiturbo said:


> sorry for this noob question, but will the non-xl sturts on a mkv lay frame with a frame notch?


Definitely not.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

SoCalDubber said:


> Definitely not.


okay thanks for the response dude.:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

sp33dy said:


>


That must be what's left of your bank account after installing the air.:laugh:


----------



## dubbinvr62.8 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ looks good you should have a shoot with the other b4 wagon :beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I probably will next time I see Jeff.


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Cort said:


> Texas is holding it down.
> 
> Here's mine.


Cort needs to add a new pic here.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Marble said:


> Cort needs to add a new pic here.


If you insist.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Cort said:


> If you insist.


:thumbup:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

not as proper as others but heres one..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0376 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0369 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0378 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Stop taking pictures of your car and put the wheels together


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Digital and XL's my girl loves it...........:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Holy ****! Well done.:beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Cleeeaaaaaannn.


----------



## xSelloutx (Sep 20, 2010)

*Slam Series*


















Amazing product by the way.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> Stop taking pictures of your car and put the wheels together


:laugh:

gonna split them this week.


----------



## dubbinvr62.8 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Nice.


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

has any one tried putting mk5 airlift xl slam rear bags in a mk4? they seem like there the same bag just you get an inch lower with one. im just wondering if its possible


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

trashbag said:


> has any one tried putting mk5 airlift xl slam rear bags in a mk4? they seem like there the same bag just you get an inch lower with one. im just wondering if its possible


I don't see why it wouldn't be possible, it's just a bag. With the right bracket you could mount anything. Not sure about clearance issues on the control arm though.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks good! Any front shots?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> Looks good! Any front shots?


side shots needed to:thumbup: looks great!


----------



## johnnytdi2123 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Digital and XL's my girl loves it...........:thumbup:


  Only MK4 Jetta I like


dubbinvr62.8 said:


>


 This is amazing also!!! Both cars very well done! :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll play along......


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

I know...but I couldn't resist.... 

http://[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https...AAAAAAASA/za7Ps9X7H6c/s800/IMG_2539.JPG[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Mustang[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL] 


From Mustang
 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...AAAAAAAR4/Mi5ddx5qn1g/s800/IMG_0244.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Mustang[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

The last picture makes it ok!! :laugh:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

mattnucci said:


> The last picture makes it ok!! :laugh:


 Certainly!!! 

Looks like she's in one of those dreams where she showed up at the car meet & forgot her pants! :laugh:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

both of these white cars have XL's up front:thumbup:


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)




----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Alphards. by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Looks like she's in one of those dreams where she showed up at the car meet & forgot her pants! :laugh:


That's seriously exactly what i was thinking. :laugh:


----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

/\/\ Any more pics looks nice


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0404 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0396 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0405 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

also just bought these VVV 

So we shall see where it goes from here


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

caught a glimps of this thing at water fest last weekend and i am not sure there is much to say about this haha... well... other then WELL DONE!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Just ordered them:thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Looks like she's in one of those dreams where she showed up at the car meet & forgot her pants! :laugh:


I'd smash her back end in though :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ dehate., what happened to the white sawblades? Either way, the NUE's look stand-up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ dehate., what happened to the white sawblades? Either way, the NUE's look stand-up :thumbup::thumbup:


i sold the sald shooters a long time ago. way before i even vinyl wrapped the car. they're on my buddies black e30 from GA now.

edit: better pics...


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

dehate. said:


>


:wave: looking good as always!!!


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jonathan, what size are your NUEs?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jonathan, what size are your NUEs?


travy is correct. 17x8 et20 all around.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

looks great man :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

mk4 XLs up front 
full auto pilot management

i had to relocated air XL strut studs, the now pass through the strut tower using the factory strut brace mounting locations.. 3 nuts on each side now both bolt in the strut and strut tower brace without having to modify the strut brace... just like factory 



















and the car


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good all, keep it up!!

An after hours project


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/08/bavacious/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:heart: Nic and Steph's car


----------



## .::GTICRO::. (Apr 9, 2010)

*Bagged : )*

Here is mine...I have a question for all of you...for some reason me rear passanger side bag would air up overnight to like 30 psi...would anyone know why its doing this? Help would be greatly appreciated...am on AilLift slam kit...with digital management.


Untitled by Chris Rousseau, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol that is really weird. Are you running the power switched? or constant?


----------



## .::GTICRO::. (Apr 9, 2010)

The power to the management goes on when the car is being turned on...no power is going through what so ever...only thing I can think of is that they sent me a ****ed up solenoid.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is weird. Could be the solenoid.


----------



## .::GTICRO::. (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah and I didnt even have this **** for a month...might have to call them up and see what the problem could be...maybe it doesn't close all the way and lets air go through.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yea for sure give them a call. Your car is clean as **** btw :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

.::GTICRO::. said:


> Yeah and I didnt even have this **** for a month...might have to call them up and see what the problem could be...maybe it doesn't close all the way and lets air go through.


Bingo. Take it apart and check the valve to make sure it's not sticky.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Xl's in the front, airlift rears w/ great plates, top mount moved back and chopped down. Just one side notched and skid-plate still on. Loving every moment with them:thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

XL front and rear, rub like a champ:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

pic whore today


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Stagger-Lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Is that a TDI?


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

Mexx_TDI said:


>


Someone please tell me what wheels these are!!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I love mine however I have been waiting a month for a new leader. Mine is leaking. I learned this when the d front dropped at full lift and angled the car ruining my fender . No problem there and Walt got back to me super fast however nothing since then. Time to call again, these dudes must be busy!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Jesse from airlift. Is the corrado in the first post frame notched to go that low?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

GranTouringInjection said:


> Someone please tell me what wheels these are!!


pretty much the same ones in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

Jetta11J said:


> caught a glimps of this thing at water fest last weekend and i am not sure there is much to say about this haha... well... other then WELL DONE!! :beer: :beer:


appreciated. thank you sir.


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Dec 8, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Is that a TDI?


yes sir


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've been on here. Happy to see this post is still going. Bad ass ride's everybody!!!


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*B5 Audi Pics???*

Hey Guys!!

Anyone have any pics of their B5 Audi on our new kit? We could use a couple of good shots for our website...


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Anyone have any pics of their B5 Audi on our new kit? We could use a couple of good shots for our website...


not me, but thought I would throw out a couple updates


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

not my photo. but my car. slam series up front!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

universal airlifts


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> A couple pics from Water Fest


Looking for info on pricing for a Corrado kit. 

Thanks!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

Craige-O said:


> Looking for info on pricing for a Corrado kit.
> 
> Thanks!


hit up bagriders! :thumbup:


----------



## bluetdijetta97 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally got some good pics!

Rear - MK5 Airlifts 
Front - MK5 Airlift XLs


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

bluesixty said:


> Finally got some good pics!
> 
> Rear - MK5 Airlifts
> Front - MK5 Airlift XLs



dope. normally im against the hood being painted like that but that works nice and the drop is tits. good job.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

bluesixty said:


> .


Saw it the other day at Race City. Looks f-ing awesome man.


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

mdubcajka12 said:


> not my photo. but my car. slam series up front!


wow! more. please


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

dehate. said:


>












that looks really really really really good.

Like sex with a supermodel while on extasy good.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

Well...I know where im getting my bags from.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

walmart??? just kidding just kidding I know k mart blue light special... lol jkjk


----------



## volcano70 (Mar 10, 2008)

nothing special 



















still have to roll fenders and cut sub frame for control arm clearance


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0501 by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
DSC_0495 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)




----------



## bigb mkiv (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Not to rain on the parade of awesome, butttt I have a few complaints and comments... coming from a new shop owner/operator building a demo car for the company. 


We ordered a front/back kit for an A4 last week. Received the front kit missing the pair of stainless braided lines. Ended up getting the lines overnighted and delivered by the install date for the car. So it sucked they were missing from day one, but great service to fix the mistake. :thumbdown: :thumbup: 

Rear kit the day we go to throw it on the car, we notice it was was missing the hardware kit; bottom bag cup bolts, and jamb-nut for the upper cup stud. Mistake on my part for not checking the rear kit in full, but again another :facepalm: for the packing guy at AL. Ill call it a wash. :beer: 

No biggie, used jambnuts from inventory at the shop, and drilled/tapped the bottom cups for bolts we had on hand (didnt have the proper size bolts that were missing) 




Overall the kit kicks ass. Clean machine work, quality parts, fully adjustable dampers, instructions were a nice change of pace from other kits I used in the past, fitment was spot on, so far so good. car will be on display at a local show soon, ill toss some pics up next week from that. Also big props to the customer service people at Air Lift, they exceeded expectations when the issues came up. 

Looking forward to working with Air Lift for customer cars coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

its dirty as sin right now.....IDGAF


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

03 A4. AirLift full kit front and rear, adjustable rebound & compression. Single 5 gal in the trunk with a Bamboo hardwood false floor (pics coming), 3/8" valves, single 480C Vair, water traps and antifreeze setup in the lines, sound deadened all hidden under false floor. Zero chassis/body mods, yet. 19X10 rears with 265-35's 19X8.5 fronts with 235-35's. Currently dumped it sits on the downpipe, once that's addressed and the inner fenders & lip is addressed, it will lay frame. Currently its 2" off the ground, frame to floor. 

Ride is 10 times better than stock "touring option" Audi suspension. Handles amazingly. Will be daily driven, WINTERS TOO. AWD is still 100% usefull and nothing rubs at ride height (still 3 inches lower than stock). 


Not bad for only being in the new shop for a few days!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

thats interesting, i just finished identical car with same size wheels and tires. fronts in no where near the down pipe being in the way and by the side shots it looks like mine sits lower up front than yours. (what size downpipe you have? and is it sitting on the axle or the ground?) thanks 
ill post pics later as soon as client picks up.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

with stock 18" up front and 19" lambo rep on the back 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6235/6218989814_76552490c9_b.jpg[/img] IMG00134-20111006-1758 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
19" with 235/35/19 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6093/6218988644_390e622a0e_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2537 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6231/6218988864_3df7667e60_b.jpg[/img] IMG_2538 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome Audi's guys!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

here is my 85 golf on airlift bags 










and here it is at euro sl,ut fest which airlift was a sponsor of 










tie rod flip and a cv notch should finish this off


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> thats interesting, i just finished identical car with same size wheels and tires. fronts in no where near the down pipe being in the way and by the side shots it looks like mine sits lower up front than yours. (what size downpipe you have? and is it sitting on the axle or the ground?) thanks
> ill post pics later as soon as client picks up.


 I see. Looks great! 


The downpipe is a who knows what kind, it was on the car when we got it. its aluminized 2.5", so I dont think its stock. It hangs bellow the front crossmember about 2.75"... its bent completely goofy and doesnt fit the firewall edge at all. I will just make another one or section this one and make it fit much better. 

With the 19s all the way around on the pics it looks like you are about .5" lower or so, judging by the wheel lip edge & fender arc. 

The backspacing on the wheels is a bit aggressive we have. the rear tire sits on the fender lips (factory they are already flat no rolling necessary as you know) inside the arch's at approximately 3 o-clock and at about 10:30PM if the wheel was a clock. 

Fronts I cant tell until I address the DP. and the inner fender lips are not like the rears, and need to be flattened. 

Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

:heart: my XL's


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys quick question. Here is my car now 




























I am on air lift life styles up front with the bottoms trimmed down. I am not notched yet but I was wondering, would I be able to go much lower with the notch or would the bags bottom out? I am currently sitting on the passenger side axle. I just dont want to end up notching for no reason, but I feel like I could still go a bit lower. Any input?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> I am on air lift life styles up front with the bottoms trimmed down. I am not notched yet but I was wondering, would I be able to go much lower with the notch or would the bags bottom out? I am currently sitting on the passenger side axle. I just dont want to end up notching for no reason, but I feel like I could still go a bit lower. Any input?


Yes, you should be able to get a little lower with a passenger side notch. I was able to get down to a 1/4" of subframe clearance on the old sleeve bag struts. That being said, the XLs ride a lot better regardless of if you drive low or high.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

alright sweet. I checked today and I think I start to rest on the axle with about 20 psi left in the bags. :thumbup:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Mayor McCheese said:


>


Simple and dope


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


> Simple and dope



was the goal


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

_MG_7474 by todd williams 83, on Flickr
I need wheels.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Lookin good Todd!!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Will and Rali both are 2 great people that work at bagriders... along with everyone else that works there.. you deserve best costumer support.. two big :thumbup: to everyone there.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

**STEVE** said:


> Lookin good Todd!!


thanks man, im hoping to have a decent setup by next season :wave:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

air lift xl's and mani's. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Honda's For Fun!!*



[email protected] said:


> Awesome Audi's guys!! Keep them coming!


Audi guyz!! :facepalm: Wheres the love for the B5.5 passat awd guyz and a rear bag setup for use


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bearvr6 said:


> Audi guyz!! :facepalm: Wheres the love for the B5.5 passat awd guyz and a rear bag setup for use


I'm pretty sure that the 4motion rear setup is exactly like that of the Quattro b5 Audi.


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

My GLI on AirLift bags


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I KIll Honda's For Fun!!*



VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 4motion rear setup is exactly like that of the Quattro b5 Audi.


No its not Rali from bagriders showed me the differents in the struts not even close :banghead: and bagyards are a alittle to much for me . So Airlift please do something :wave:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Nue 3 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MKJ_0613.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr

MKJ_0571.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Twilliams83 said:


> _MG_7474 by todd williams 83, on Flickr
> I need wheels.


Good sh!t Todd! I'll be joining you in the next couple of weeks.  Having said that, I may have a buyer for the coilovers already. eace:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Good sh!t Todd! I'll be joining you in the next couple of weeks.  Having said that, I may have a buyer for the coilovers already. eace:


Dudeeee! your cars gunna look so good. Are the wheels gone yet?


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

white pepper said:


> air lift xl's and mani's. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow looks really good, can't wait to order my xl's


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

joeybags said:


> Wow looks really good, can't wait to order my xl's


thanks


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Twilliams83 said:


> Dudeeee! your cars gunna look so good. Are the wheels gone yet?


Still have the wheels. Going to see what it looks like with them on. Eventually, I want to go back to a brushed/polished wheel. Let's see if air does the wheels justice.:screwy:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this page :beer::thumbup:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

:heart: my XL's


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Still have the wheels. Going to see what it looks like with them on. Eventually, I want to go back to a brushed/polished wheel. Let's see if air does the wheels justice.:screwy:


the wheels are so nice though, i think they will look better when your on air. Polished will look awesome too. basically anything you do is gunna look nice :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> :heart: my XL's


My word, Ryan! Car looks super dope :beer::beer:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> My word, Ryan! Car looks super dope :beer::beer:


Thanks dude!! :wave:

Ok, one more and I'm done posting pictures of my car on Vortex for another year at least, lol


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Twilliams83 said:


> the wheels are so nice though, i think they will look better when your on air. Polished will look awesome too. basically anything you do is gunna look nice :thumbup:


I sure hope so bud. :beer:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

God Dammmmm CaliSteezR32:thumbup: .:R looks awesome


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Bearvr6 said:


> Audi guyz!! :facepalm: Wheres the love for the B5.5 passat awd guyz and a rear bag setup for use


B5.5 love but not 4-mo


----------



## MulberryMadness (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Airlift


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

MulberryMadness said:


>


What lip is that on the front bumper?


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Little update. Did a little fender work, and got the 265's out back and the 245's up from tucked a bit more on those 19's. Also finally got some nice shots of the trunk finished.







































And here is a shot next to our ranger project too, from a show this past week. Seems like the ranger is a little lower than the Audi though. (one of 3 Rangers laying door in the country)


----------



## MulberryMadness (Dec 18, 2002)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> What lip is that on the front bumper?


its a shortened rieger rs lip for a gti modified to fit a jetta bumper


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

my rears are.. :wave:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

My air ride couldn't come any sooner. I should be scrapin' belly next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> My air ride couldn't come any sooner. I should be scrapin' belly next week. :thumbup:


hell yes!


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally installed


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> Finally installed


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

My Corrado

]


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

^ That thing is unreal! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Corrado is mint!!!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

rear offset fail on that raddo. but over all the car looks awesome


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Damn that rado is hot :heart:


Here's my Hooptie:


Industial 1 by Dü Werke, on Flickr


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

vento86 said:


> rear offset fail on that raddo. but over all the car looks awesome


The rears have the smallest adapters I could have made for them. As of right now I am swapping the rear hubs, discs, and getting rid of the 15mm adapters so I can tuck the rear wheels. I got them back from chrome right before h2o so I just tossed them on so I could make the show. I will post new pics once I massage the wheels to tuck under the fenders.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> The rears have the smallest adapters I could have made for them. As of right now I am swapping the rear hubs, discs, and getting rid of the 15mm adapters so I can tuck the rear wheels. I got them back from chrome right before h2o so I just tossed them on so I could make the show. I will post new pics once I massage the wheels to tuck under the fenders.


No need to explain. Still looks dope! :thumbup:


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nesho said:


> B5.5 love but not 4-mo


DAM!! :facepalm: Can i get some love i'd like to get my ride in here one day! :banghead:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Bearvr6 said:


> DAM!! :facepalm: Can i get some love i'd like to get my ride in here one day! :banghead:


Agreed! I have a B5 4 motion Wagon that i would love to air out!


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Really need some better pictures of my car


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

"sorryIfarted" the car looks sick, rotiforms were a nice choice very clean over all. Are they 19's ?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

One i was able to grab at H2O...:beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I think it's safe to say those wheels are a unique :thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

At first I was like :thumbdown: but upon further inspection, they look good. Definitely unique! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Needs more air in here. Air Lift needs to come back from SEMA already so they can send me my package of goodies. :wave:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Winter Setup


merc wheels 2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

airlift all around


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw your car at the Headlands Invasion. Looks good dude!!!


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Out shop's A4 Quattro just got its photoshoot. So so far since the install there hasn't been a single issue for the AirLift system we installed. Looking forward running it ALL YEAR.... BRING IT ON WINTER!


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I just can't get into those wheels, I mean I should as they are like $6000 in wheels but the cutouts with the polished/satin just are way too busy for me. 



Jetta11J said:


> One i was able to grab at H2O...:beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


>


Trade me cars!


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

My car! by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Winter mode.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks great! I'm interested in your wheel choice... what are they exactly? Or if anyone can identify these wheels :thumbup::thumbup:



kkkustom said:


>


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

my old car, miss itt


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

^ That fitment looks great :thumbup:


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks to Brian @Rotiform, Matt @AirLift, Stan @Toyo Tires, the entire crew @Accuair, the man Dereck @Schaefer Rod and Custom, Bawss.com and ONE Autosport. 

Specs: Air Lift bags and struts for B6/B7 Audi, Accuair e-Level management with eXo mounts, dual 400CC Viair compressors, remote key fobs, Toyo T1 Sport tires (best I've ever had since my Michelin PS2), Rotiform NUE 19x8.5 ET35 all around. 

Enjoy! (pics from SEMA 2011)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^very nice looking car as well as the setup :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Air lift Auto pilot controller and Air lift manifolds with firestone tank, compressor and bags.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*=)*

I don't feel so left out anymore.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I don't feel so left out anymore.


Lookin good:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

fresh powder 


mercwheels1 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr

mercwheels2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> Lookin good:thumbup:


Thanks bud! Photoshoot soon? Do it! ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Coming soon to an Air Lift dealer near you...who wants one??


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

meh i guess its alright


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

camber plates? do want.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

maxxgtiturbo said:


> camber plates? do want.


X2


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Never posted over here, but figured I'd share my R32 setup :laugh:

- Airlift XL bags front and rear
- 5 gallon aluminum AVS air tank 
- Auto Pilot V1 digital management 
- Air Lift XL front struts 
- STS 808 custom rear with inverted 2500 Dominator bags 
- Dual VIAR 380C Compressors 
- 3/8″ front line 1/4″ rear line 
- AVS water trap 























































New Wheels:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks bud! Photoshoot soon? Do it! ic:


Lets do it 


Heres a pic from autocon last week


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess I'll play too...

I don't know why I didn't see this thread sooner

Air lift everything...soon to be V2 however

Single AZ pump 5 gallon aluminum skinny

standard lifestyles all around...not a notch kinda guy! swaybars :heart:eace:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

my c5 s6 in the works...:laugh:


[IMG]http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4167/photo1udj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Recent pics


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Coming soon to an Air Lift dealer near you...who wants one??


 you guys need to make these for the e46's :thumbup:


----------



## drzmtxracer (May 13, 2010)

air lift front and back


----------



## drzmtxracer (May 13, 2010)




----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

**STEVE** said:


> Recent pics


 
:thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> you guys need to make these for the e46's :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

^^^^


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

dorbritz said:


>


 any info on the set up?


----------



## Neuni (Mar 23, 2009)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> any info on the set up?


 http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2012/01/air-bagging-bmw-e46-vert-accuiarairlift.html


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Neuni said:


> http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2012/01/air-bagging-bmw-e46-vert-accuiarairlift.html


 thanks for the link :thumbup: 

i wish there was more info/pictures on the front struts though


----------



## dubbinvr62.8 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

My contribution 
Front and rear airlift xl bags


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=28.499566,-81.309522


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

DAYUM! That looks really low with that lip and skirts. Stock GLI lip and skirts? Notch, subframe, pinch welds done?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

dubbinvr62.8 said:


>


 best getta I have seen :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bboy_jon said:


> best getta I have seen :thumbup:


 Ghetto modded Airlift non-XL struts up front 

 
IMG_4272 by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

All Air Lift all around. 

Thank you Matt @ Fifteen52 for setting me up. :thumbup: 


























I'm a happy camper.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*Subaru STi-yes it's bagged!*

Coming YOUR way soon!


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> DAYUM! That looks really low with that lip and skirts. Stock GLI lip and skirts? Notch, subframe, pinch welds done?


 Yep all done. I could go lower if I didn't have the GLI lip.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=28.560484,-81.253025


----------



## drugfreedan (Apr 14, 2008)

All Down by DrugFreeDan, on Flickr


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

xls up front and airlift manifolds:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great, Ant! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> looks great, Ant! :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks to you sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shot you an email :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

airlift XLs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great, Brian! 

You guys got hammered with snow!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Air Lift + Autopilot :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Air Lift + V2 = lovin life 



























ill be on these tomorrow after i mount tires


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

^^^ But it looks soooo good with no tires :laugh:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

bsA41.8T, do you have a pic of the v2 controller? And your car look so clean! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

How about 3 AirLift bagged cars.


----------



## thiago820 (Jun 26, 2011)

*mk6 Air Lift and E-level*

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...328725300915&sads=WwEJEK98zhy7aS6MIFCxC9ccxd0


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

**STEVE** said:


> How about 3 AirLift bagged cars.


love this shot steve, and it means i dont have to try and find a shot of my car haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


This looks amazing!!


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

airlift+accuair


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

best passat evar! :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

just got my setup on today:thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

dubbin18 said:


>


..awesome.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

Layin frame on Mk4 XL fronts


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

XL fronts


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Brah said:


> Layin frame on Mk4 XL fronts


 That's going to be awesome


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Lame ^ 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*03.01.12- Fresh from the paint booth*


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

still need the skirts painted/on


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Impreza owned by [email protected] Subframe on the floor at last


----------



## TEM94 (Jan 28, 2011)

son of planrforrobert said:


> *03.01.12- Fresh from the paint booth*


Are you laying frame? What struts upfront XL's?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Impreza owned by [email protected] Subframe on the floor at last


Photoshopped haha!!:laugh: Looks amazing dude can not wait to see this in person!!!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Couple more pics I shot today.


----------



## nasty vw (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Airlift XL fronts:thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Brah said:


>


wtf is this? is that a wg dump tube?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Airlift Fronts :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this was prior to my bump stop removal



my bucket by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

That fit :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

ICEMNGTI said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


saw you on merrick rd in massapequa on thursday behind a blue mk6 R and a evo

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

yeah that was me and my boy sal and taso.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

whoring.


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

ICEMNGTI said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


mmmmmmm, monster energy :thumbup:
moar


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Airlift XL's all around.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Xl's, notched frame. On the ground


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

all BAGRIDERS, all the time


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I was just going to start posting LOL Dont forget this one


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

^ awesome picture :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Still not notched


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

:heart: Airlift!


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

EDM_v-dub said:


>


Show off...


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

TEM94 said:


> Are you laying frame? What struts upfront XL's?


Yes, XL's up front w/axle notch. I am laying frame on the driver's side, but am held up 1/16" on the passenger side (tie rod).


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Yes, XL's up front w/axle notch. I am laying frame on the driver's side, but am held up 1/16" on the passenger side (tie rod).


Whay are your wheel specs?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

17x8.5 ET 18, with a 6mm spacer (final 12), 2" lips (205/45's)
17x10 ET 32, no spacer, 2.5" lips (215/45's)


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> 17x8.5 ET 18, with a 6mm spacer (final 12), 2" lips (205/45's)
> 17x10 ET 32, no spacer, 2.5" lips (215/45's)


Ugh I need your wheels 18s are holding me up..


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Get to cutting ****


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Get to cutting ****


Haha I still need a notch yet so maybe it'll be a little better and maybe I should tuck the front wheels a lil more as well..

Oh. And our cars look alike we should totally do a shoot


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, a frame notch will help both sides sit a good bit better.

And come on down, we can shoot any time


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Yeah, a frame notch will help both sides sit a good bit better.
> 
> And come on down, we can shoot any time


Yea I gotta get on that lol ugh I need your euro trunk sell it to me?  where you located my man?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> :heart: Airlift!


WOW!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Yours.









Mine.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

Bags make the vws look HOT!!!!


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

i'm really enjoying the ride quality with my air lift bag set up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

just got a new set of slam XL's up front. :heart: them. :snowcool:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> :heart: Airlift!


i like everything other than the fogs and mirror caps. everything else looks spot on. another shot of the rears?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## TAMA-Paul (Nov 5, 2011)

*TAMA-Paul's Mk6 from China*


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

XL up front not notched yet and performance rears




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

About time someone bagged Hi-Def! Looks awesome man!:thumbup:


----------



## dave6661 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Mine.*



















:laugh:


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Side Shot. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^ get that front lower!


universal airlift rears..


----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

Just gotta get some good pics taken now


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Airlift slam front and rear


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

from tonight by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

what mine looks like at the moment.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Go airlift!!!


----------



## panderoo (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Just got installed last weekend. Airlift all around. I only have crappy phone pictures so far. Sitting on tires, and nothing cut up or trimmed yet.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Red interior? I'd like to see more of that!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Red interior? I'd like to see more of that!


 Terra cotta interior. It's sort of a clay color. I wish I had some better photos... I just moved, so all I have is my cell phone until I unpack my camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

One from volksfest I found


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7071/7130271427_ace0292d8e_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2843 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7276/7130269729_44c7457338_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2836 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

airlift xl fronts, airlift v2 management.


----------



## nasty vw (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Custom Airlift fronts:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Airlift, will you be making anything for the a6/s6 platform? If I pick up this a6 I want to do air, but not for $4000+ with bagyard bags lol.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Evil_Panda said:


> Custom Airlift fronts:


sad jetta is sad


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> sad jetta is sad


Lol its kind of gutted now so it doesn't feel anything.


----------



## Nena (May 31, 2010)




----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)




----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Andrew[email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> One from volksfest I found


Looks awesome, Zane! Wheels fit perfectly :thumbup::beer:



ripNdip said:


> Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


Love how it came out, Dylan! Did you get that rear bag issue sorted?



MSpeed said:


>


Looks awesome, Jon! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Love how it came out, Dylan! Did you get that rear bag issue sorted?


thanks, the audi wheels are already sold and im getting something new haha. yup everything is good now. Huge thanks to Corey :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SOWO 2012 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Nice, didnt see you at the meat and great...were you there?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

love this pic


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I was the guy with the dog that tried to maul everyone... I wasn't on bags at the time.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

ohhhh the guy with the dog that mauled me!!! :laugh: Ok I remember seeing your car then. :thumbup:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol! I thought that was you! Again, sorry!


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

AirLift XL fronts. Finishing the back today, just a quick comparison shot to a stock GLI.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

random by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


>


Lower it.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

LOW36 said:


> Lower it.


cant, grass is in the way


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> cant, grass is in the way


Start digging son. :laugh:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Updates...


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got mine done today


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

guerilla_zoe said:


> Just got mine done today


:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

A few more until the rear bags come in finally!


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Alex's bagged mk6 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

couple from WUSTE 2012......:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's one from my Canibeat shoot with Iggy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay one more!
Thanks Iggy!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Last 2 cars are so ridiculously dope :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Air lift fronts. Air lift v2.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

White325is said:


> Air lift fronts. Air lift v2.


So gay.

:heart:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Air Lift fronts
Autopilot v2 management


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

fatmir305 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

LOW36 said:


> So gay.
> 
> :heart:


Would you expect any less from a BMW owner? 


:laugh:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr
the fj cruiser in the back even has airlift rear bags but they are the ones for towing our trailer


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

White325is said:


> Would you expect any less from a BMW owner?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


From Michael... yes. :laugh:


----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

My buddy Shane's

shane01 by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## GtImpulse (Mar 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Gti by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

(the rabbit) digital xl slams.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Mkiv digital kit autopilot with accuair manifold


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

7623384328_17da81a953 by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

the fuzzy one said:


>


 :thumbup::heart: 
sick!!


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Just recently installed.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

eace:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Euro SL,UT12 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Air Lift competing at the 2012 Ultimate Track Car Challenge: time attack versus 50 other cars! 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6yXoEZe0epEjPQeSv8khNdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5nTBPflsiEc/UBmasSwlTfI/AAAAAAAAAr8/DNs4Aw0Vdas/s800/DSC_4471-2.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Subaru STi[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Dfbo46nr4nLO6YQGoUdyytMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=e mbedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-VkV8_J7EvO0/UBmXsjlRvmI/AAAAAAAAArg/hngpM8_Nri4/s800/DSC_4721-3.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Subaru STi[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 


Entering the esses at Virginia International Raceway at 124 mph! 
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zpR3LMVO5xanUxNSFn_p-9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6SOxVKp2Ts8/UBmX7pNRdNI/AAAAAAAAArs/BaRmOLkZyhU/s800/DSC_4637-2.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Subaru STi[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

And if you want: video from the event!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome Brian!


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

AWDIOS said:


>


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Air lift shocks
AccuAir mgmt and e-level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Came out amazing man, very classy build. 



VR6 NRG said:


> Air lift shocks
> AccuAir mgmt and e-level
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


>


 :wave:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

LOW36 said:


> :wave:


 :wave: Loving the E36 :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> :wave: Loving the E36 :beer:


 Thanks Corey. :heart:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

two better pics 
















accuair management w/ e-level 

and i really love the white A4, nice


----------



## FSI_GT30 (Aug 7, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## YOLOWCC (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

mikes gti now on futuras 
 
DSC_0010 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0007 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arclight1 said:


>


 Killing it, Tom! 

Can't wait to see it in person this weekend! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Andrew! 

Yes, looking forward to the weekend as well


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Quick iPhone picture after a full detail, still more to clean. This is all you get until we get down to California for WaterWerks on the Bay and Crafted Fitment, of which who's all going? :beer:

photo copy by miotke, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Quick iPhone picture after a full detail, still more to clean. This is all you get until we get down to California for WaterWerks on the Bay and Crafted Fitment, of which who's all going? :beer:
> 
> photo copy by miotke, on Flickr


Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice one :thumbup:


 Thanks Will! That kit is from you guys at Bag Riders!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The car turned out great man, congrats. I would love to see one of these with a set of 17's on it, said the same thing with Cort's car. 



VR6 NRG said:


> two better pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Both wagons look awesome!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

The-Wash2 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## mikeyglamour (Aug 28, 2007)

Almost done, different wheels if vehicle doesn't sell. Airlift v2 slam kit


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Be sure to check out the photoshoot of my Jetta that Alles Gute did. 

Make sure you like them on there and look for them at H2O to get a free shirt! 

http://www.facebook.com/allesgutedesigns


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

The day I removed the Air Ride. B4V got it instead. Cabrio=my aching back.


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pics by Sparky. Location Nurotag Miami


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trolly Square by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt's fresh A4 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Airlifts upfront, may pick up a set of the new rears when they come out.:thumbup:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Airlifts upfront, may pick up a set of the new rears when they come out.:thumbup:


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## UnorthodoxCreations (Jan 18, 2011)

Bagged on Airlift Universal Crafter Pack 75563 struts front and rear.


----------



## thiago820 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Mk6 gti Air Lift And AccuAir elevel*


----------



## 04GLI21 (Apr 7, 2009)

SideShot by CDubbin, on Flickr


Rear by CDubbin, on Flickr


Profile by CDubbin, on Flickr


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Awesome. I love the teal VS-XX's :thumbup:


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you sir :beer:

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

A Nice side shot of my car taken by a friend


----------



## KEVINsquared (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## GoldenNugget (Feb 5, 2009)

My DD diesel on stock wheels I blew a tire and cracked a wheel


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

One of the very few from H20.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> One of the very few from H20.


:heart:


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

Travis Jetta On Air by kderentz, on Flickr

Travis Jetta On Air by kderentz, on Flickr


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

A couple recent shots. Also biiiiiig thanks to the AirLift guys for helping me out at H2O and reflashing my V2, much much appreciated, you guys are awesome. :beer:


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

who says air lift rears cant go low? 
21.5 inches with at least 15 psi in the bags. IDF drop plates are installed as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> who says air lift rears cant go low?
> 21.5 inches with at least 15 psi in the bags. IDF drop plates are installed as well. :thumbup:


Hey man! What shocks are you running?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Burth said:


> Hey man! What shocks are you running?


stock shocks lol just cut most of the bump stops out. i need to get some bilstiens soon


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> stock shocks lol just cut most of the bump stops out. i need to get some bilstiens soon


That sits almost perfect, :thumbup: 
Pic


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Burth said:


> That sits almost perfect, :thumbup:
> Pic


believe me it sat perfect  Not my wheels and i didn't wanna scratch YNO WGN (steve)'s wheels so we stopped it there. It could have easily went another half inch or more.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*Lots of Air Lift Cars in here!!!*






Thanks to AWOL for the awesome shoot! :beer::beer:


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks to AWOL for the awesome shoot! :beer::beer:


awesome, keep it up guys!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


>


:heart:


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Airlift on all four corners.


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

Airlift all around!


VND1689-X2 by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Need to get xls bad


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::wave:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful car


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

airlift rears


----------



## DAKARM396 (Nov 8, 2004)

Recent Shoot


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DAKARM396 said:


> Recent Shoot


Nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

Ignore the front...no longer like this haha


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


>


I fckin love US spec B7 Passats :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> airlift rears


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

More here: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/10/bound-for-vegas-rotiforms-bagged-scion-fr-s/


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Still rockin the Airlift V1:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Kevin Krug's Audi A4 from Jared Houston on Vimeo.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

freshly bagged, still need a notch.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_1320 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres my :heart:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry the photo is so big. This is a customer of mine. Sitting on air lift struts with accuair elevel. 
Car belongs to Michael Quigley.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Deserted Dealer by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

White325is said:


> Sorry the photo is so big. This is a customer of mine. Sitting on air lift struts with accuair elevel.
> Car belongs to Michael Quigley.


Why didn't you turn on the rotor lights?

Looks great Mike:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

White325is said:


> Sorry the photo is so big. This is a customer of mine. Sitting on air lift struts with accuair elevel.
> Car belongs to Michael Quigley.


This car always makes me 

Hi Mike! :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

_MG_7510 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> _MG_7510 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It was good seeing you and Steve at Toys 4 Tots! :thumbup::beer:

Shoot me an email about that stuff we discussed


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Retromini said:


>


what!? i need!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> what!? i need!


Agreed!!! Need this for my V2


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It was good seeing you and Steve at Toys 4 Tots! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Shoot me an email about that stuff we discussed


Great to see you also Andrew, Ill send you that email asap..:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

To my knowledge, I think I'm the first A3 with the new double-bellow rears


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/11/rotiform-dia-wheels/


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Great shots Andrew! I was just reading that :beer:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Retromini said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/11/rotiform-dia-wheels/


 Lovely :heart::heart:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

airlift everything...


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

It's been a while since I posted here. 

Here is my ProjektMK6 in HRE Wheel booth at the Big SoCalEuro GTG.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> It's been a while since I posted here.
> 
> Here is my ProjektMK6 in HRE Wheel booth at the Big SoCalEuro GTG.


 Looking good Bernie. Do you have any other shots of it?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Only crappy iphone pics...


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Some 5 iPhone pics at state college.


----------



## djruffner (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

tee hee....last fall shots with the wheels still on


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

Simply Clean 4 by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PCDT99 said:


> Deserted Dealer by Rus.K, on Flickr


Mint :heart:



Squirrel Nuts said:


> _MG_7510 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


Yuuuuup :beer::beer:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Airlift front & rears w/ v2


----------



## Ra9chelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I know I am missing the xB and some thing else I will keep adding.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

mk4 Airlift Xl's front
mk4 Airlift r32 rear


Untitled by Dibaltic, on Flickr


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)

Dibaltic said:


> mk4 Airlift Xl's front
> mk4 Airlift r32 rear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice dude, looks great. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

AirLift C6 setup, crappy cell phone pics right now, but they definitely get low. Will get better shots once the wheels are on and the car is clean. 




























Front GTF










Rear GTF


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


Thanks Will, and thanks again for getting me setup with everything, ordering a few more fittings to get the trunk cleaned up, but so far very pleased with the setup :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

OMGitsKYLE! said:


> Slam Fronts Performance Rears Vu4 maifold Switchspeed controller


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Thanks Will, and thanks again for getting me setup with everything, ordering a few more fittings to get the trunk cleaned up, but so far very pleased with the setup :thumbup: :thumbup:


It truly is an awesome kit :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Chaoz said:


>


I'm intrigued. I want to see more :thumbup:


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm intrigued. I want to see more :thumbup:


It's a slow build but when it's all finished, it'll be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kyle's sick Jetta:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> AirLift C6 setup, crappy cell phone pics right now, but they definitely get low. Will get better shots once the wheels are on and the car is clean.


Welcome back J


----------



## djruffner (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

djruffner said:


>


Looks niiiice


----------



## djruffner (Feb 17, 2012)

gtipwnz said:


> Looks niiiice


Thanks man.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


Dibaltic said:


> mk4 Airlift Xl's front
> mk4 Airlift r32 rear
> 
> 
> Untitled by Dibaltic, on Flickr


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Airlift front & rears w/ v2


Looking good Marc:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Looking good Marc:thumbup:


 Thanks! You guys are the best


----------



## CJVR6508 (May 20, 2011)

still needs a notch.


----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)

*i did this my self*

thank you jesse at accuair!!!!!
































also have vossen cv3 and rotiform blq's gray build thread to come..


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Euro Enginuity said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Here's two more. I need to get pics of it with an actual camera still


----------



## shoff35 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dibaltic said:


> Here's two more. I need to get pics of it with an actual camera still


love your car dude on of my favorite e46's :thumbup: fitment was on point with the corvette wheels too!


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I guess Ill play too...










:wave:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

^Every time I see a photo of a stance new Jetta I like them more.

All year round:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

f_399 said:


>


omg :heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

f_399 said:


> snip


Same set of CCWs from the GTI?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

IMG_0376 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LOW36 said:


>


Is the three series on saw blades static?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Is the three series on saw blades static?


Yeah it is.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)




----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

V2/480viair/notched/rolled & dirty as hell


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

cldub said:


>


 Me and you have the Same taste in wheels. I have some ray monoblocks on my A3right now. I'm glad I didn't buy those . They look good on the car though.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

a3toxx said:


> Me and you have the Same taste in wheels. I have some ray monoblocks on my A3right now. I'm glad I didn't buy those . They look good on the car though.


 Yeah I'm a big fan of large-faced wheels :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah I'm a big fan of large-faced wheels :beer:


 You like dem large faced wheels and big booty women? :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You like dem large faced wheels and big booty women? :laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

my audi, air purchased through ORT.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You like dem large faced wheels and big booty women? :laugh:


 You know what gets me going :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Some pics from the website, we finally got the proper camera out but it snowed! 

*Vw Corrado G60 Air Ride*


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> You know what gets me going :laugh::laugh:


 That and a Taurus Judge  

Dude, talk about a ridiculous gun... pow pow. :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That and a Taurus Judge
> 
> Dude, talk about a ridiculous gun... pow pow. :laugh:


 I was going to buy that one before I found the PT145


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> I was going to buy that one before I found the PT145


 Why anyone wants something that shoots shotgun rounds for a carry weapon is beyond me...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Why anyone wants something that shoots shotgun rounds for a carry weapon is beyond me...


----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

Bagged for a week now. Photo Credit: Jason Lee (bluebora20v)


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Few more pics. The Airlift seems to be coping just fine with the freezing weather at the moment here in the UK :thumbup:


----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:

What wheels and specs are those?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

black-n-tan said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:
> 
> What wheels and specs are those?



20x9et28 20x10et23 3 piece Rotiform MGHs, brushed faces, polished windows, chrome lips


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

New Performance series fronts. Max negative camber


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


>


Wow


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*dont have much pictures bagged yet but here u go!*

anyone else running airlift rears on 17" wheels on mk4?


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

My 05 Audi S4 :wave:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Never posted my car here


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


>


agreed! that car is badass :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Eh, don't be fooled, it's probably still in storage :laugh:

Hi Christian! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dogdrive said:


>


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> Never posted my car here


Always a fan.


----------



## kt marie (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8375624394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8374170925/


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Just finished this.

Airlift B7 kit with Dub Allstar strut adapters.


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

jsundell said:


> Just finished this.
> 
> Airlift B7 kit with Dub Allstar strut adapters.


That vid is great! And the Audi is sick!:beer:


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

PARTS










MOAR PARTS










TRUNK FITMENT (SPARE TIRE WELL)










AIRED OUT










ONE MORE


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

*new wheels*










17x8et45 17x9et42 BBS LM, REAL ONES!lol


----------



## kmanev (Jan 27, 2013)

unitzero said:


> omg, finally i can post in here now im finished and new wheels are on ...
> 
> theres a few bits and bobs to finish off and i still need to get a notch but since I just lost my job that won't be anytime soon :banghead:... anyway :beer: :



saw your pic on dub_st3p on instagram.. you did good, i like the ride glad to see you are on the forums too


----------



## wunderdub (May 28, 2009)

cldub said:


>


:wave:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


>


Damn that looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

02/27/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

sex^


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Finally got the wheels on and some good shots, posted a few below, a bunch more can be found in my own thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5977077-Audi-C6-4.2-Airlift-X-Accuair-X-Carlssons


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

All Airlift :thumbup: Next up is some wheels.


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

little Airlift x ORT love.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Blue Sky by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

f_399 said:


>


Who's M3? :what:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Bryan


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

+1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

f_399 said:


> Bryan


Rad car, your's isn't bad either :laugh: :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

dogdrive said:


>


I remember seeing your car at Wuste and being completely floored by your interior :beer::beer:


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baggedug said:


>


Looking good


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

2012 Golf R airlift slam kit with double ballow rear bags with spacers and correct brackets with V2.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

2011 Hella Flush Venice. XL kit. 










Winter/Daily wheels.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

kmanev said:


> saw your pic on dub_st3p on instagram.. you did good, i like the ride glad to see you are on the forums too


 
Thanks man :beer: 

I have a wagon now - Airlift again


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

VAGwhore said:


>


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sophia | MK5 TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


Sophia | MK5 TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

mikez. said:


>


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


>


Sooo nice!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Sooo nice!


Thanks Will! That one was my favorite of the set as well :thumbup:


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Feb 15, 2013)

badgeless eos looks sick bagged :thumbup:


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Best thread ever. My contribution:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

That EOS is beautiful :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


>


My favorite setup so far.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Oh wow, that looks awesome :thumbup: Those wheels suit the car perfectly :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks! I'm a sucker for 5 spokes. :laugh:


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Bagging the mkiv project car









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ocdpvw said:


>


Looking good, great shot :thumbup:


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## das auto 96 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## DAKARM396 (Nov 8, 2004)

hxc04 by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

A couple pics from this past monday. Plasti dipped the car and put new wheels on it!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DAKARM396 said:


> hxc04 by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


You have me intrigued. More pictures, perhaps? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DAKARM396 (Nov 8, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> You have me intrigued. More pictures, perhaps? :thumbup::thumbup:


Just click my link under the photo to goto my flickr, bunch of pics there.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

No fancy photos like all of yours yet, first time it has been out of the garage in about 7 months!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

*I <3 AirLift & Janky Garage*


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Tapatalkin'


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good, great shot :thumbup:


 Thanks Will. Still need to find some time for a proper shoot. Just haven't had the proper amount of time to bust out the lights etc. ic:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

dub-Nation said:


>


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dub-Nation said:


>


 Looks great Bernie!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

dub-Nation said:


>


 I really like your floor. :wave:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks guys! 



[email protected] said:


> I really like your floor. :wave:


 I wish that was my garage.  This was taken for a Catalog Cover Shoot for California Car Cover at the owners garage. 

Their garage is bigger than my whole house.  










The catalog is coming out soon. If you guys want a free one, just sign up here. 

This is the only photo I took from the photoshoot.


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Airlift new Performance Fronts and Double Bellow Rears.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

swiper said:


> Airlift new Performance Fronts and Double Bellow Rears.


 Damn that looks good


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

connoisseurr said:


> Damn that looks good


 :wub:


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Airlift V1 still runnin strong!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Air Lift AutoPilot v2 management 
Air Lift Performance Series front air struts 
Air Lift front sway bar endlinks 
Air House 2 rear air springs 
Bilstein sport rear shocks 
Viair 444c compressor 
5 gallon aluminum tank (four port) 
Dorbritz Design d-cups 
Neuspeed 25mm solid rear sway bar 
Frame notch 

 
Klutch-8 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Klutch-6 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Klutch-2 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidversion1/8491492266/ by santorum, on Flickr 

 
Chilled-6 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Night Out-2 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Night Out-3 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Night Out-5 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidversion1/8659031858/ by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Air Lift AutoPilot v2 management
> Air Lift Performance Series front air struts
> Air Lift front sway bar endlinks
> Air House 2 rear air springs
> ...


 my god christof that passat :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> my god christof that passat :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 Hah thanks Zane. Definitely a step up from the GLI, as much as I miss it. Everything swapped over. It's a 3.6 SE with roof and nav.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My lady babe's Beetle. Shot by michaelmark5 today


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ 

Very nice. 

Works well with the style of the body.


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-13 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-11 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

Shoutout to AirLift Tech Support for their help. Made my install a LOT easier! See you at SoWo!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Your car looked awesome at Great Lakes on Sunday Adam-96!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

iPhone shot for now.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*A Haircut, a New Suit & an Old Pair of Shoes*

No pro pics yet but here goes. Haircut compliments of AirLift XL's & SS 6's, new suit in the form of a 2013 Passat SE replacing my '07 Passat wagon and the old shoes have been hanging around in my garage for 2 yrs or more.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## NotPurple (Jun 28, 2012)

Air Lift Performance Series Fronts, Double Bellow Rears :thumbup:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

The GF's freshly bagged MK4 GLI.




















And one of the interior... just cause it's nice to look at.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

iPhone jams from SoWo. I should have some proper flicks soon from shoots.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are a couple shots from this past weekend. Pic credit goes to my buddy Erik Marroquin.


----------



## josue95 (Aug 5, 2012)

hey guys umm im new to this but i had a question about airlifted cars. i have a mk4 jetta and i was wondering about that i want to have air suspension but can it be adjusted in height? because i dont want to be breaking my bumper on speed bumps and different stuff because its low. so yea


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes. That is the whole point of air ride. Adjust ride height with the push of a button.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

josue95 said:


> hey guys umm im new to this but i had a question about airlifted cars. i have a mk4 jetta and i was wondering about that i want to have air suspension but can it be adjusted in height? because i dont want to be breaking my bumper on speed bumps and different stuff because its low. so yea


Not sure if serious...


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Cory and Nate's GTI's on Airlift all around


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Had a small photoshoot last night with my bud, thought id share.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Performance fronts, double bellow rears.

Crappy cell pics!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Airlift Performance front w/ double bellow rears.

Front struts are extended almost double what they came, comfortable, yet still low.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Shot my buddies C6 yesterday.. 
AirLift with v2 management
Running 20" Mercedes ML wheels



Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

alf_ftw said:


> Airlift Performance front w/ double bellow rears.
> 
> Front struts are extended almost double what they came, comfortable, yet still low.



:heart:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Been on airlift for a little over 3 years now...XL's front/back going to switch out to the updated double bellows soon. 

I still need to tweak my right front to get it down some more...the notch job I got was too tame I think I need a bigger one!










See what I mean on this one? That right side is killing me!


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)




----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


i saw this at sowo and loved the wheel setup. its defiantly a proper choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Sooooo Good!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

NYC-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 May-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Here's a few shots of my car from sowo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


>


:heart:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Just made the switch this past weekend to Autopilot V2 heart: it!). Also, running Airlift bags on all four corners.


Whiterock Acres by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Photo Courtesy of APR.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally put the ol' center caps in.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

beacom said:


>


 Seen your car at Fitted it looked awesome!


----------



## das auto 96 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## NJDeVsFaN (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## sqwattedub (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Volkspringa-18 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

NJDeVsFaN said:


>


 
WOW


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

NJDeVsFaN said:


>


 Awesome!


----------



## kulka89 (Aug 1, 2011)

All airlift everything. 
Airlift performance struts, double bellow rears and v2 management. 

 
Scooter's GTG 2013 by jaybaumphoto.com, on Flickr 

 
Scooter's GTG 2013 by jaybaumphoto.com, on Flickr 

 
Scooter's GTG 2013 by jaybaumphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

A couple from freshmeet this past weekend:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

^love it:beer:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


>


 :beer:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Couple from my trip to the Nurburgring this weekend (shots not at the ring just at some little factory nearby) 

Airlift XL's


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

round the bend (1 of 14) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

sowo13 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

beauties 

:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

...because I've been obsessed with this photo as of late  

 
Untitled by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## nickal0812 (Oct 19, 2010)

MKVI GTI from BeiJing .
AIR LIFT SLAM KIT . 

Flickr 上 nickal0812 的 IMG_1927


Flickr 上 nickal0812 的 IMG_1953副本


Flickr 上 nickal0812 的 IMG_1934副本


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Crappy iPhone pics for now.


----------



## Yippy13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Airlift XL Slam Fronts
Double bellow rears
Stock shocks 



















My mates Jetta also on Airlift XL Slam, double bellow rears, V2


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

ones on airlift slam xls and the others on air life performance series


----------



## EL QBAN (Oct 12, 2011)

Untitled by EL QBAN, on Flickr


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

This page is way to hot for me to follow. :what:


----------



## Neuni (Mar 23, 2009)

I ruin this page now.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

One from this weekends show


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)

Air lift everything


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Just finished it over the weekend:


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

me and the wifeys b7 passat


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Front, back and side to side


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

AudiSkyline by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

One preview shot from my SOUTHRNFRESH shoot, feature on their site to come soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

IMG_9465 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


IMG_7382 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi guyz

































































Sorry for the whorage. Follow my site on Facebook and Instagram if you're into all types of cars and ****s and goggles. LoweredCongress.com


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

mattnucci said:


> Just finished it over the weekend:


How far do you have to air up to be able to roll? I'm looking into bagging my mk2, but I can get pretty much that low already with coils. How's the ride? I had a bagged cabrio before on XL's so I know the feel, but I just don't know if I can justify 3k for a .5" of drop.


----------



## dudu356 (Apr 26, 2013)

My french gti edition 35 from airlift and bag riders
Autopilot v2
Airlift performance front shock
Airlift slam rear shock
3/8 lines size

And 19" audi bbs speedline 8.5" full polished rims


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dealer-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## s13meecrob (Apr 3, 2009)

Slammed series & v2 management


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Performance struts, double bellow rears, v2


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

S/O: Brandon Jordan for the ic:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dealer-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

IMG_7921-3 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

kevins_impreza-klutch_sl14_04 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


kevins_impreza-klutch_sl14_03 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Driveway Brenzier by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

The wife's on performance front, double bellow rear, 


cars and coffee 064 by dsantimays, on Flickr


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ill take real pictures this weekend probably.

1/4 v2, XL fronts double bellow rears


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*dfdub*

wrong spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

blue bags said:


> ill take real pictures this weekend probably.
> 
> 1/4 v2, XL fronts double bellow rears


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

5.3.13-29 by JonStuver, on Flickr


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

Aired up the mordor


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Go home subie, you're drunk.






Looks awesome by the way.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-14 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## rtphotog (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a pair of Airlift equipped dirty travellers after 2200km/1300miles in Wörthersee, Austria this year.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

EOS x IDF by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-13 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## sippyyy (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

19 3/4" on proper size tires.. stock height is 27"


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^ :wave:


----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)

*Follow me on Instagram: JrJanowski * :thumbup:



<a href="http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/jrx45x/media/null_zps9778ef1d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l501/jrx45x/null_zps9778ef1d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps9778ef1d.jpg"/></a>


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Rolling:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> ^^^ :wave:


:heart::wave:


----------



## joshybg13 (Jul 13, 2010)

hi from mexico
customer´s VRT with manual kit
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Illegal-Low


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


>


i popped wood.

-jd


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

baggedNdragged said:


>


Love the front, whats holding up the rear?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Tried my husbands Audi A5 wheels on. I like them....a lot.  :heart: I need the new rear Airlift bags and the back would sit a little lower. 

Sorry for the iphone pic. :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Those wheels absolutely suit your car! :thumbup::thumbup: Also, you might want to look into the shortened Air Lift struts as well. Those will help you achieve that 'more low' goal of yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TJClover said:


> Tried my husbands Audi A5 wheels on. I like them....a lot.  :heart: I need the new rear Airlift bags and the back would sit a little lower.
> 
> Sorry for the iphone pic. :beer:


This looks awesome! :beer:


----------



## joshybg13 (Jul 13, 2010)

joshybg13 said:


> hi from mexico
> customer´s VRT with manual kit
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Illegal-Low


----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

mk2 by Esöteric, on Flickr


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

IMG_3926-2 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3974 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3545 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3596-2 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3599 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3724 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3580 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


IMG_3860 by Jace Stout, on Flickr


untitled-41.jpg by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


untitled-42.jpg by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

Air Lift Slam XL's photos by sw1per

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10280192655/" title="DSC_0114 by sw1per, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5521/10280192655_8fb8de2545_c.jpg" width="800" height="480" alt="DSC_0114"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10280190745/" title="DSC_0145 by sw1per, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/10280190745_7560f38cc5_c.jpg" width="800" height="480" alt="DSC_0145"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10280082444/" title="DSC_0108 by sw1per, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/10280082444_d66aa07cd5_c.jpg" width="800" height="480" alt="DSC_0108"></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

9Io-H_ddMk4HYzcea_8K9PEhHDFPkiGNNkMbAsD6iRY by fishmando2, on Flickr


----------



## ctdubber (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 9Io-H_ddMk4HYzcea_8K9PEhHDFPkiGNNkMbAsD6iRY by fishmando2, on Flickr


Looks awesome, Will!

Definitely a car which has to be seen in person :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome, Will!
> 
> Definitely a car which has to be seen in person :thumbup::thumbup:


Cheers dude :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome, Will!
> 
> Definitely a car which has to be seen in person :thumbup::thumbup:


Cheers dude :beer:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Shot by Vbelisle


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Night Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4094 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4076 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4069 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4070 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4085 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4041 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4017 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4044 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4049 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4059 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I really to need to do another shoot soon... enjoy the iphone.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> I really to need to do another shoot soon... enjoy the iphone.


:heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

LOW36 said:


> Love the front, whats holding up the rear?


tires poked too much on that set up..since it has a solid rear axle, you can't camber them  I need a bit slimmer tire for sure on that setup. But that is my old wheel and tire setup anyway. I have new ones now


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4646 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4448 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4516 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Mah Trunk done by @gintyfab:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Scoopless scoobie anyone?


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

ocdpvw said:


> Scoopless scoobie anyone?


Yes please! that looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ :heart:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-40 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

LOW36 said:


> :heart:


:wave:

Winter mode


----------



## lowsneaker (Jul 19, 2013)

in china


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Airlift Performance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


:heart:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't beat a bagged CC.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4434 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4450 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4452 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D3487 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4125 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

most likely the last pic of the Bug for this year!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## tdipod (Jan 2, 2014)

*airlift life*

how did the airbags hold out over the years. Who did the install and what make and manufacture?

thank you,

Brian


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

tdipod said:


> how did the airbags hold out over the years. Who did the install and what make and manufacture?
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Brian


Well I've had them for only a year or so.... But I installed the **** myself, airlift performance with accuair e-level.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few with my old setup


----------



## Brohem (Sep 29, 2009)

Winter mode!:snowcool:


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Airlift performance all around.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10549843983/] IMG_7911 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432278913/] IMG_7810 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> Airlift performance all around.
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10549843983/] IMG_7911 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432278913/] IMG_7810 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


<3 it.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's mine (just finished).


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

16 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

18 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Newguy757 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## dubtech01 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

My third Air Lift bagged car ! 

this time its an 07 TDI Avant :-


----------



## cheeze you (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my B4 Passat TDI.


----------



## xxkoadyxx (Mar 18, 2010)

My car. 2013 jetta TDI. Full airlift airride running v2 management


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Frame notch before and after pic


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Maëstro_MK6 (Dec 10, 2013)

MINE  



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12315681424/" title="photo 1 (6) by jimsdmaestro, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3783/12315681424_a2e1211176.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="photo 1 (6)"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12315254245/" title="photo 2 (6) by jimsdmaestro, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7298/12315254245_2b8b4819f5.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="photo 2 (6)"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12315677454/" title="photo 3 (3) by jimsdmaestro, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2823/12315677454_a321333e8b.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="photo 3 (3)"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12315397773/" title="photo 3 (4) by jimsdmaestro, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/12315397773_4cbf78d9f3.jpg" width="500" height="301" alt="photo 3 (4)"></a>


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

New wheels


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

So many other bagged TDIs on this page; I love it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Newguy757 said:


>


Any more photos of this? It looks awesome.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got rid of the Decals :laugh::laugh:


















:beer::beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Am I the first MK4 on the performance fronts? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

Only have cell phone pic since the install was just done today, but this is slam fronts and double bellow rears.

Untitled by ehurlburt, on Flickr


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## redd_boi1108 (Aug 24, 2008)

My Passat with Paddle Switch Manual Management 

Slam Series fronts
Slam Series V2 Rear

1/4th lines


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

New shoes in the works...... almost there...

Shout out to Dillard's for keeping it real with candy white and thanks for letting me use the skywalk for a quick snap


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Photo taken from EuroCar News :thumbup:  ic:


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Cant wait till spring to put the new shoes on!!!!










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paukerrr. (Feb 24, 2014)

Before I got a notch and rear slam shocks.


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

slams and double bellow's


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/guerilla_zoe/13047141425/" title="DSC_0221.jpg by j zoebisch, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7303/13047141425_aa741745da_c.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="DSC_0221.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/guerilla_zoe/13047490794/" title="DSC_0231.jpg by j zoebisch, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/13047490794_5bc9d2d3f6_c.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="DSC_0231.jpg"></a>


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)

[/URL]


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## JshWon (Aug 14, 2001)

Airlift & Accuair E-level


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

Still waiting for my wheels to come back from powder..... got some shots anyway
Thanks Gnatman


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

2 summers ago


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## sippyyy (Oct 15, 2012)

Airlift all the way around :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Went from XL's in the front to the Performance struts..LOVE... and also added the air lift shorty shocks in the rear. Thanks guys for making such great quality parts! :thumbup:


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Night 50-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Salhiehm1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally installed my kit from Bag Riders and joined the Air community :wave: 

sorry for the quality, iPhone camera


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks awsome sal. I have my jetta in the body shop now fixing a few dents and scratches. Cant wait till shes ready to roll!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3bg (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine on airlift slam series


















sorry for the bad quality of the photos


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

My car is on AL Performance, WHite Mk^ is on slams eace:


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice swiper

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

railslave said:


> Nice swiper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man!


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of my 86 BMW 325es that is currently running our proto-type E30 kit that will be available this summer.


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice 325

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my 86 BMW 325es that is currently running our proto-type E30 kit that will be available this summer.


Looks good. The wheels look huge, lol.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

From the rear


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

LOW36 said:


> Looks good. The wheels look huge, lol.


Thanks. It's funny how a 17" wheel can look so big on an E30.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

2loDiesel said:


> 2 summers ago


Had the same wheels a few summers back as well. :beer:


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

From and older shoot before i got wheels


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Airlift front, rears and v2.


----------



## TommyT88 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not the best pics or fitment but here you go. A huge thanks to [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Just finished mine up on Saturday. Thanks to Jeremy at Airlift for his tech support, Andrew at ORT for hooking me up with my setup, and BagRiders for their wide selection of random little parts and fittings.


----------



## Brandon_g (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Giljohn531 (Apr 25, 2011)

*My R*














Sent from my RM-927_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

soooooo much lust in here…love a bagged R ^


----------



## sippyyy (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

-jd


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

low RS


----------



## cheeze you (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Sent from my TI-89 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Some recent shots of my TDI


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

IMG_6131.jpg by Danaldson92, on Flickr

IMG_6117.jpg by Danaldson92, on Flickr


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13933039040" title="Untitled by mark M, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5025/13933039040_46675338a3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/14099967155" title="Banash_140503-1072-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2920/14099967155_b86ed64744_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1072-Edit"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/13915290989" title="Banash_140503-1081-Edit-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7327/13915290989_f7c5f17a8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1081-Edit-Edit"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/14102236294" title="Banash_140503-1145-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7359/14102236294_b0f43d054b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1145-Edit"></a>


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Put my new wheels on. Car is all airlift.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

New shoes on yesterday (19" x 9", et33 | 225/40).

Steel Stacks-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

christofambrosch said:


> New shoes on yesterday (19" x 9", et33 | 225/40).
> 
> Steel Stacks-3 by santorum, on Flickr


:thumbup: perfect wheel for that car.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ColinW. said:


> :thumbup: perfect wheel for that car.


I couldn't agree more. Perfect fit as well.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, this is still in progress..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

DSC_3225 by Melissa Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## la_coka_nostra (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_4511 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4512 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4514 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

That trunk lid tank mount is perfect. Well done!


----------



## GlanzWerk (Feb 19, 2012)

*B6 from germany*

...my B6 with new Airlift Performance...

little preview...


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Air Lift Digital combo kit less than a day old, still dialing in.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Air Lift Performance fronts


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently for sale


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

CiDirkona said:


> That trunk lid tank mount is perfect. Well done!


Thank you :beer:


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

Finally got the new shoes on.... Still need to mess with the fit a little and get some proper shots.


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

1981 VW Rabbit Pickup turbo diesel
4 link rear end w/airlift bags built by vortex user midwesta
frame notched 
universal fit airlift bagged struts up front modded to fit a mk1 by vortex user iron trap
under the bed:
accuair e level management
two viair compressors
5 gallon tank
two air horns to avoid near misses with distracted drivers
big thanks to everyone who helped make this happen!


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

Finally a proper shot with the new shoes.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

punkvideo81 said:


>


I don't ever quote pictures, but this is awesome. Anymore plans? I would love to see a built of this :thumbup:


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I don't ever quote pictures, but this is awesome. Anymore plans? I would love to see a built of this :thumbup:


Thanks, WaWa! Here's the build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...bbit-Pickup-Build&highlight=holy+hand+grenade


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

Here some pics from my photoshoot with K3 Projekt Wheels

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644935703626/

Thanks!
@bagged_cc  IG handle


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Maybe one day i'll take real pics.










airlift bags, fronts are modified, accuair elevel management.


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## CoolWhiteBoy (Jun 18, 2010)

Love Avants!:thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PGarage-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

on air for 2 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

Been on Airlift Performance struts in the front and double bellows in the rear for about a year now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

pics credit of Prowagen Per4mance:









.


----------



## sippyyy (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

sippyyy said:


>



❤❤


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

*IG @bagged_cc* :wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331176311" title="VW CC SB6 Final 17 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14331176311_5bb8234e04_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 17"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/121592973[email protected]/14147902220" title="VW CC SB6 Final 5 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3865/14147902220_1308621b94_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 5"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902020" title="VW CC SB6 Final 7 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3836/14147902020_a18dc812a0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 7"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147854129" title="VW CC SB6 Final 9 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3918/14147854129_5e79284153_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 9"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517485" title="VW CC SB6 Final 15 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14334517485_9817c422b2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 15"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517905" title="VW CC SB6 Final 13 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3889/14334517905_a79dba42fe_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 13"></a>


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Airlift performance series B8 kit with Airlift performance series rear shocks and complete V2 management...


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

2007 Audi S3 , 6 hour coastal trip at daily ride height. Air Lift V2.


----------



## mkvi_aleksey (Apr 27, 2014)

Just bought my Jetta like 2 months ago, it's the new 1.8T Gen 3 and I guess you didn't have a kit for the independent rears so I built my own!

Air Lift Air Bags (Front & Rear)
BC Racing Type-BR Coilovers (Front)
One-Off Shortened Top Hats (Front)
KSport Shocks (Rear)

...Now I just desperately need a C-notch.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

c0r3y.af said:


>


I love this setup!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Coverage of WFC fest 2 can be found here...http://www.canibeat.com/2014/06/wrong-fitment-fest-2-oceanside-ca-official-coverage/


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Coverage of WFC fest 2 can be found here...http://www.canibeat.com/2014/06/wrong-fitment-fest-2-oceanside-ca-official-coverage/


car looks great. I still want those seats!!!!! I'll trade you for a set of S5 seats:thumbup:


----------



## thrumyeyes_ (Jun 25, 2014)

*Cabby*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/hdee/14318442768" title="cabby by Dzejla Halilovic, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3872/14318442768_8a5c804e00_c.jpg" width="800" height="800" alt="cabby"></a>

Instagram: Thrumyeyes_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

New Airlift Performance series front struts.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

LOW36 said:


> I love this setup!


Thank you :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> car looks great. I still want those seats!!!!! I'll trade you for a set of S5 seats:thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:! The S3 recaro buckets are the best/ favorite mod I've done to the car so far. I won't get rid of the seats til I sell the car..."if" I sell the car haha.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

IG:
OWNER:1WickedBaggedCC
PHOTOGRAPHER:Elfa5


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

DSC_3799 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

IG : sixteen10


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

mkvi_aleksey said:


> Just bought my Jetta like 2 months ago, it's the new 1.8T Gen 3 and I guess you didn't have a kit for the independent rears so I built my own!
> 
> Air Lift Air Bags (Front & Rear)
> BC Racing Type-BR Coilovers (Front)
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but Any mk6 gli kit should fit on a mk6 jetta with IRS.


~Sent from my iPhone


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

_DiBS said:


> ic:ic:ic:


i have the same wheels :laugh:


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14520863806" title="10348664_10152154196602190_555217156002493243_o by mark M, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2935/14520863806_be78ba8ce8_c.jpg" width="800" height="536" alt="10348664_10152154196602190_555217156002493243_o"></a>


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

2012 Passat 3.6


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

Click on images to link over to flickr for high res images. Thanks Guys! :wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930143" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5527/14676930143_b36dc47033_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930483" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/14676930483_161dc0e14c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14470387309" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5584/14470387309_4ba0df6712_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14654785974" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3897/14654785974_d97973c6e3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

2nd Gen GS prototype kit


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Stage 3 and bagged on Airlift double bellow rears... :heart:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Slam series up front double bellows in rear. Koni struts and v2 management


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

^ i dig that!


~Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Got the new airlift performance struts with the dampening and camber adjust option! Certainly happy with them!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Homestead Miami Speedway


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Got a little dirty on the back roads.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

I wash it, it rains....I wash it, it rains....I wash it, it rains....










and yeah, I know I need different wheels. But of the three set I have, only 2 fit now, and this is the preferred set


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Air Lift Performance fronts :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## kid55 (May 6, 2008)

G60toR32 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart: wish we had Mk4 R32s in south africa


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

kid55 said:


> :heart::heart::heart: wish we had Mk4 R32s in south africa


But we have S3s


----------



## GlanzWerk (Feb 19, 2012)

Airlift Performance front and rear with V2


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice! What size/offset wheels & tires are you running?

The more and more I see the mk5 wagen, the more I wish I'd gotten that one.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

NorCO_1806 said:


> The more and more I see the mk5 wagen, the more I wish I'd gotten that one.


That's a B6 Passat.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> That's a B6 Passat.


*I knew that* :what::screwy:

oh boy, who let this guy in.....sorry


----------



## GlanzWerk (Feb 19, 2012)

Front and rear, 8,5x19 ET45 on 225/35-19 Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

^ SICK!


----------



## PinoyG60 (Mar 23, 2001)

Before I sold her......


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

S3


----------



## 07rabbitmg31 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

New wheels


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> New wheels


Jeez you switch wheels a lot!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> Jeez you switch wheels a lot!


Yes I do lol :heart:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*You're PM box is full!*



VAGwhore said:


> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


Hey Bro,

Your PM box needs emptying! Must be nice to be so popular. 
Hit a Brotha back. [email protected]


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

DubTron3030 said:


>


How much camber are you running in the rear?!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Let the whoring commence!

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

sammii said:


> How much camber are you running in the rear?!


Looks like more but only 1.5


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

DubTron3030 said:


> Looks like more but only 1.5


Sweet! Looking good!


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

All these photos are located in my flickr account...link posted in my sig

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14715507810" title="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/14715507810_214b8d045b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14802471801" title="rear lip bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14802471801_3473d978f1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="rear lip bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14758102716" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14758102716_87fd09386f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14777954631" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5572/14777954631_495af0029a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14594390400" title="bagged cc group shoot by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14594390400_2620a82228_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc group shoot"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14691094721" title="bagged cc cars and coffee by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14691094721_64cd9a72ae_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc cars and coffee"></a>


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## bob911 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Skoda octavia - airlift slam xl, autopilot v2, camber -5.5 rear.*


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, so I know this is more a picture thread, little less q & a....but here goes anyway.

I've got the autopilot v2 management, air ride front struts, koni shocks in the rear with the air lift double-below bags.... And I just installed a Hotchkis 22833R rear sway bar.

My question is....was that a waste of time and money? I used the middle of the three-hole options...do I need to use the stiffest setting? I'm not feeling any difference in the ride...admittedly I've only taken one drive since, but I chose a curvy, mountain road for that drive. 

Thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

Freshly bagged  
Front : Slam Serie
Rear : Double bellow bags wihtout rolling plate and the tabs trimmed.


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

sammii said:


> Freshly bagged
> Front : Slam Serie
> Rear : Double bellow bags wihtout rolling plate and the tabs trimmed.



Nice shoes :thumbup:


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

Ty  Yours look good too


----------



## Jbuck777 (Sep 29, 2013)

-Jb-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Local Bora : -










and my Avant :-


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

!!!Stance that will make you Dance!!!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871715599/" title="IMG_0227aweseom by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5561/14871715599_6b8a926318_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0227aweseom"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14807193750/" title="IMG_0034 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3923/14807193750_8d4eb1ecbf_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0034"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871709289/" title="IMG_0639 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5568/14871709289_8dac3a58f2_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0639"></a>


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

MK7


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave: Buck!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ocdpvw said:


> :wave: Buck!


Bob?  :laugh:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Comon Bob, this isn't funny anymore. :laugh:


----------



## 07rabbitmg31 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ocdpvw said:


> Comon Bob, this isn't funny anymore. :laugh:


hah!


----------



## Lurkin bunny (Sep 25, 2005)

Just got done installing everything. Slam Xl' in front and air lift rears.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## geoff-fa-fa (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

IMG_1949 by smitche, on Flickr


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Airlift slam series, V2, 5 Gallon alu tank.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

DeathLens said:


> Airlift slam series, V2, 5 Gallon alu tank.


VERY NICE....VERY CLEAN.....

Where'd you put the controller?? I'm still looking for a great idea to "emulate" 


and holy crap, is that not the brightest garage you've ever scene??


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

NorCO_1806 said:


> VERY NICE....VERY CLEAN.....
> 
> Where'd you put the controller?? I'm still looking for a great idea to "emulate"
> 
> ...


Thank you  

I didn't do anything crazy with the controller. It is currently routed to my center console and sits in what is a little indent for change and small things like that. Works for now. :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Tracks-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Airlift Performance Fronts, Double Bellow Rears, Airlift Shocks, V2 management, and IDF RUCA to tuck 10's in the rear 



Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)

Airlift Performance struts, Airlift slam rear. Too many modifications to mention to tuck 35's up front....


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to get that front fitment without the performance struts:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

2014 Passat SEL TDI
Airlift Performance Series bags
Air Zeith OB2
Accuair Elevel
Bentley 20in wheels


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

air lift performance 
Ig: r32_chris


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

At H20i Ocean City, Maryland


----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregfheck/15277384590/" title="CC-1 by Gregfheck, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15277384590_f5fc52433e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="CC-1"></a>


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

how soon until mk7 gti kits are ready??

:screwy::screwy:


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

backwards on purpose?


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> backwards on purpose?


I try to be different....


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

here you are some pic's of my rrado on AIR LIFT suspension, cheers from san quintin Baja California


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Pair of Fives by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Pair of Fives by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)

IG-Ovrboost


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Recent edit to close out the season.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

About 10 years ago!


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is my 2014 VW Tiguan R-Line. Im running the Performance series front and rear minus the rear shock with the V2 controler. 



















Winter mode. I need some spacers but it works for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Performance Strut set up.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Straight from the dealer to the shop!


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Air Lift rear with Bag Riders AWD front kit.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

next time, post the biggest pic you can. :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Buck Russell said:


> next time, post the biggest pic you can. :laugh:


Try hards...


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

One of these days I'll get some real pictures... but for now:


----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

air lift performance struts and double bellow rear bags


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

7 Dec 2014-9 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

20 Dec 2014-9 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

^ both cars looking great. :beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

This _was_ airlift bagged. I went back to static...


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It was fun while it lasted, Ron opcorn:


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaz_culver/15946676109" title="My GTI at MMC by Chaz Culver, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8627/15946676109_b546ef3fe0_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="My GTI at MMC"></a>


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Installing v2 management on Blake's bug


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a3 t (May 8, 2010)




----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

[/url]IMG_5944 by pcpinoy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

MK7 :heart:


theboilermaker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

17 Jan 2015-9 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

97 accord, rhd swap, shaved bay, Air Lift suspension


----------



## brobst1625 (Jan 20, 2015)

Picked her up about 2 weeks ago. 2012 GLI Autobahn, all work done by Hathaway Hotrods in Albuquerque, NM. First air ride car and absolutely love it, will get some better pictures soon!


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

KDDESIGNS said:


> 97 accord, rhd swap, shaved bay, Air Lift suspension


opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## Kellerwerk (Jan 20, 2015)

nice rides! i want too






thats all the same car but it got now a new color


----------



## Kellerwerk (Jan 20, 2015)

nice rides! i want too






thats all the same car but it got now a new color


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I still need to notch the front (If I deem that I can really be bothered!) and fit my height sensors for the Accuair. 
Oh...and get some better pics! (=Get it back on the road first!)


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Fenders need pulling. Scheduled for next month some time.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Can anybody from Airlift grab me some pics of the e-level sensors mounted up on the Corrado? I'm really struggling and need help at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nting-Pics&p=87152526&viewfull=1#post87152526


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my CC freshly bagged by the best guys in Montreal, Strasse autowerk!

full slam kit with v2


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

lowpassat said:


> Here's my CC freshly bagged by the best guys in Montreal, Strasse autowerk!
> 
> full slam kit with v2


 very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roel. (May 19, 2008)

My mates '09 GTi from the Netherlands.

Equiped with AutoPilot V2. Provided and installed by Trabi Style!

He is looking after some 19''


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## path0s (Oct 6, 2010)

And as of right now, failed pressure sensor on my v2 manifold when it dropped to 17 degrees  So now i've been at ride height over the entire weekend. Even with warming up the manifold, pressure sensor won't come back to life.


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Roel. said:


> He is looking after some 19''


Tell him I can ship these worldwide. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7067167-FS-19x9-Boyd-Coddington-quot-Smoothies-quot

For relevance: Full performance kit, front and rear with autopilot v2.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

shamless plug. :wave:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

ainting nails emoji:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow <3


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

sixteen10 said:


> Wow <3


Thanks 

I love my performance series struts :heart:


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

sixteen10 said:


>


DAY-um  

It may have become obvious, I really like low Audi wagon/hatches :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

This photo was taken right after the air ride was installed. It is using Air Lift V2.









How it looks till Monday.


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

My 2015 Audi A3 on the brand new Air Lift Performance MQB/mk7 kit. It all for so perfectly. 
Wheels are 1552 and 19x9 ET42 all around 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh i love the A3/S3 sedan


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

tseuG said:


>


Is that an Eos? With a.. Scirocco front clip? 😍


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

ProjectA3 said:


> Snip


Those Tourens look great on there. :thumbup:


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

*TX*


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

unitzero said:


>


'dems the wheels I want on my wagen. Very nice :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

matt_mk6 said:


> Is that an Eos? With a.. Scirocco front clip? 😍


yessir, she's mine. 

Have another pic!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

http://
tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/10/26fa78495e47c65bc80e6eacbaf282fc.jpg


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Right after frame notch.


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

CChristian said:


> http://
> tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/10/26fa78495e47c65bc80e6eacbaf282fc.jpg


Gorgeous.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Summer wheels back on!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It's too early for that **** Corey!


----------



## .:RoadRage (Aug 15, 2006)

Finished my install today just waiting on my wheels to get finished


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine with adjustable damping builder kit


----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

ColinW. said:


>


Gosh , I love this car


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Gosh , I love this car


Thanks dude, love yours too. :heart::laugh:


----------



## Jbuck777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Got my summer setup on... 
First meet of the season was today. 1000+ cars










IG: jb_mk6gti


-Jb-

Sent from my eyephone.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

Need a touch more negative camber up front to clear the tires and get a bit lower.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> It's too early for that **** Corey!


I just couldn't take it any longer. :laugh:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

Mil Spec wiring for any of you who are into


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

28 March 2015-2 by santorum, on Flickr

28 March 2015-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## XxTrianoxX (Feb 12, 2011)

*R32*


----------



## joancasti (Mar 1, 2015)

^^^ Love it!!!!


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

sciroccojoe said:


>


car looks great


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

^damn.


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

notavr said:


>


Love that front lip!! Did you notch the front as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

theboilermaker said:


> Love that front lip!! Did you notch the front as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no not yet. is yours?


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Yea it is notched


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jbuck777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Guys that watch The 4400 will recognize the location

-Jb-

Sent from my eyephone.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Buddha5955 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a couple recent shots...still have some stuff to finish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swamp bugggy (Nov 5, 2007)

Just finished. Been on the road for a week.








[/url]IMG_0755 by VancouverFitted, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Last weekend at the very rainy (so much so they moved inside) Coffee & Cars


















pay no attention to the mulberry wheeled Jetta in the background, he's not on Air Lift 


yup, stole these pics of my car right off of Mr. Langlois Flickr....thanks for the great shots :thumbup:


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally got mine finished Tuesday. Better pictures to come...


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Tiguan running performance series.


Tiguan by LOW exposure Productions, on Flickr


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

ColinW. said:


>


Moist


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Moist


cum over!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

New wheels, new pics:


----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

just installed a week ago...


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

here's mine with my freshly refinished bentley wheels.

slam series with v2 management and shortie struts


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

downset4130 said:


> just installed a week ago...


:thumbup: VERY NICE :thumbup:


----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

NorCO_1806 said:


> :thumbup: VERY NICE :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## andyhurz20 (Feb 1, 2006)

*My MKV R32 full ALP kit and my wife's MKVI TDI soon to be full ALP kit!*


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

downset4130 said:


> just installed a week ago...



Swapped the wheels from the BBS to watercooled not sure if im sold on the stance yet, prefer the tuck look more.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

bbs > wci


:beer:


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

downset4130 said:


> Swapped the wheels from the BBS to watercooled not sure if im sold on the stance yet, prefer the tuck look more.


Go back!! Not only do I prefer the tucked look, think those BBS look better too.


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Go back!! Not only do I prefer the tucked look, think those BBS look better too.


It's how they look while driving. Any car sitting low looks good but while driving I'm sure the current set up looks better on the road.  

Dez


----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Go back!! Not only do I prefer the tucked look, think those BBS look better too.


i prefer the tuck look also, but i do like the wci wheels. i bought them with someone telling me they should tuck,next time ill research more before i listen. plus after dropping all the money on them gotta use them.:banghead:



Dez R32 said:


> It's how they look while driving. Any car sitting low looks good but while driving I'm sure the current set up looks better on the road.
> 
> Dez


Want to get a rolling shot this weekend with the wci, maybe ill swap back and also do the bbs.


----------



## swamp bugggy (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

Just installed.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my wheels mounted this morning


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

blknytro said:


> Got my wheels mounted this morning


Beautiful


----------



## .:RoadRage (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

IMG_2918 by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Dez


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Jbuck777 (Sep 29, 2013)

IG - jb_mk6gti

-Jb-

Sent from my eyephone.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

:heart:^


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

rollback50k said:


> :heart:^


Thanks man


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

Temp carpet floor until I finish the wood floor setup


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

Am I see things or do you have 4 water traps? (2 between compressor and tank, and 2 between tank and manifold?


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

three water traps one between each compressor and the tank and one between tank and the V2 manifold


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

mcmahonbj said:


> three water traps one between each compressor and the tank and one between tank and the V2 manifold


Whoa I'm sorry, I don't know where I got 4 water traps from loll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

rollback50k said:


> Whoa I'm sorry, I don't know where I got 4 water traps from loll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha it's all good. I had to look at it to see what else looks like a water trap


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

At 2:00 am last night got the air suspension in and tested. Heading to Eurokracy in Mirabel, Quebec tomorrow with my son.
















Changed out the 380C compressor for dual 480C's


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

northendroid said:


> ...changed out the 380C compressor for dual 480C's


Very nice!!

Bentley wheels, decided to go the cheap route, huh? 



mcmahonbj said:


>


Stance is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Bentley wheels, decided to go the cheap route, huh?


Thanks, actually I did cheap out, they're freshly refurbished with new tires, I haven't seen a whole lot of these they're off a 2005 Bentley Continental, picked them up for a Vortex member in Montreal an hour from where I live. Half price of what it would have cost me for 19" TSW Mirabeau and tires. Although I really like the Mirabeau. Also picked up used Vortex body kit for his co-worker, I've got them painted but ran out of time to install them before I return to work for the next six weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

1-2 by USP Motorsports, on Flickr


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

My 2012 GLI


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

car54on said:


> My 2012 GLI


Nice setup did you get the air tank anodized? I like that it matches your wheels.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

northendroid said:


> Nice setup did you get the air tank anodized? I like that it matches your wheels.


Thanks bro! and no its not anodized. the finish on the wheels is a transulent finish, so i needed a polish tank to get the same finish as the wheels to match perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

On my BBS CHs


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

IMG_3627 by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

YNO WGN said:


> IMG_3627 by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr


Perfect in every way bud!

My A3 in its hayday...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Perfect in every way bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as always, thank you sir... and look, both me and my wagon back there. haha


----------



## shrekahlecka01 (May 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## VegasAIV (Mar 19, 2009)

Just bagged it about a week ago. I am having a slight leak from the front left and I think that I am losing too much air overnight in my tank. Usually around 60+psi. Anybody have any clue on what I can do about this.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Fill up and spray soapy water on all the fittings, you have a leak somewhere


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

VegasAIV said:


> Just bagged it about a week ago. I am having a slight leak from the front left and I think that I am losing too much air overnight in my tank. Usually around 60+psi. Anybody have any clue on what I can do about this.


The car came out great, do what soul said and also relocate that water trap to between the tank and manifold. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree car looks awesome love the wheels :thumbup:

It could be your check valve is leaking back through your compressor intake filter. They've been know to fail prematurely, I've had the exact thing happen on my system with the compressor check valve assemble being only two months old. I've replaced mine with check valves we use at work but SMC check valve are a better upgrade then the stock ones.



Check out this link:

forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889410-Faulty-Check-Valve-Test

I'd leave the water trap were it is, as the hot air exit the compressor the air cools and it starts to condensate this will end up in the air tank if a water trap isn't installed before the tank. A second water trap can be added in that location if your concern of debris getting into your ECU. Hope this helps.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

id leave the trap too but level it out.

and i don't see a check valve?


----------



## [email protected]orts (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> id leave the trap too but level it out.
> 
> and i don't see a check valve?


Love the wagon's look and stance nice job :thumbup: The check valve is at the end of the S.S. leader and mostly likely screwed into a 90 degree fitting. I agree with the leveling out as well but will make draining difficult.


----------



## VegasAIV (Mar 19, 2009)

northendroid said:


> I agree car looks awesome love the wheels :thumbup:
> 
> It could be your check valve is leaking back through your compressor intake filter. They've been know to fail prematurely, I've had the exact thing happen on my system with the compressor check valve assemble being only two months old. I've replaced mine with check valves we use at work but SMC check valve are a better upgrade then the stock ones.
> 
> ...


Will definitely give this a look when I have time, thanks! I actually got a new set of wheels on the way. I think that they are going to look pretty damn good on the car


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

Well a drain valve would be for any water inside the tank considering the water trap doesn't catch every little bit of water. You want to definitely relocate the filter or at least add a water trap between tank and manifold considering compressed air in any material tank will develop condensation which is why you also want to make sure you always have a drain valve.

But then again, it's your $850 management not mine loll


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

rollback50k said:


> considering compressed air in any material tank will develop condensation which is why you also want to make sure you always have a drain valve.


Draining the tank on a regularly is very good practice. I've installed a drain solenoid on my setup to facilitate that. Here a link regarding water trap installation location:
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30092


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

tinted


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Was quite thankful my Airlift suspension went that high!


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

ic: - @Rawdriguezphotography


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Work in progress planning a full candy white respray next spring.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

i like the blue


and the wheels . wrapped?


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Thanks and The wheels came this way they seem to be hydrodipped because even the back of the faces have the carbon fiber pattern.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

New Daily Driver:









Now Project Car:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ocdpvw said:


> New Daily Driver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are very nice :thumbup: What plans for the project car?


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

fredhoule said:


> <img>beautyTT</img>


Stance = Spot On :thumbup:  :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

northendroid said:


> Both are very nice :thumbup: What plans for the project car?


Thanks! The project will get a fully built motor, interior bits and probably some other miscellaneous things over time. Goal is to build an extremely reliable 450 awhp weekend driver. Right now she is only at 300 awhp.


----------



## efa5 (Feb 13, 2015)

Some pictures from the other day


----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

flipstah said:


>


Nice ride, love the Saddle Dome and city of Calgary in the background :thumbup::beer:


----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)

northendroid said:


> Nice ride, love the Saddle Dome and city of Calgary in the background :thumbup::beer:


The city is growing right before my very eyes. :beer:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

arismkv said:


>


dayom!!!     :thumbup:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

NorCO_1806 said:


> dayom!!!     :thumbup:


Thanks a lot


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Airlift Performance Bags and Struts :thumbup:

IG: @therealswiper
therealswiper.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

The cars up for a feeler, dunno if anyone knows anyone interested.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

ic: @davidnew_ga









ic: @its_black


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

rolling the stockers

Before A3
After S3 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*AirLift Performance @ Ride Heigth*


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

IMG_3693-1-3 by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## VegasAIV (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you guys remove your bump stops or just trim them down? I trimmed mine but feel like I should remove them to go lower but don't want to smash my caps. What did everyone do here?

Pics for thread!


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Car looks awesome  what is your wheel setup?


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Car looks awesome  what is your wheel setup?


*Thanks Man ! :thumbup: I'm running Omanyt's from the Tiguan R Line from Europe, 19x9 et 33 square* :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

BlueDemonR32 said:


> *Thanks Man ! :thumbup: I'm running Omanyt's from the Tiguan R Line from Europe, 19x9 et 33 square* :beer:


I've seen Savannah off of Tiguan with the same size and offset but not these, really like those and OEM to boot :what: Great job :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

northendroid said:


> I've seen Savannah off of Tiguan with the same size and offset but not these, really like those and OEM to boot :what: Great job :thumbup:


*Yeah, I've seen the Savanah too; I got mine all the way from Germany, that's why you don't see them around. I think I'm the only one here in the US with those wheels. (Haven't seen anyone else yet) *


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

Before









Now..


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ceisari said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks much better :thumbup::thumbup:; I personally don't like black wheels, it kills the look/shape of the wheel. (My opinion) *


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

[/url]


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

The Subaru and my MK5 are on airlift


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

swiper said:


> Airlift Performance Bags and Struts :thumbup:
> 
> IG: @therealswiper
> therealswiper.com



HEYYYY I know this guy!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Added body kit

DSC09106 by Jack Landry, on Flickr

DSC09105 by Jack Landry, on Flickr


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

That GLI though


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Untitled by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr
Untitled by Steve Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

adult image sharing


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

.


----------



## norman196 (Jul 25, 2013)

*My Bagged B6 Passat!*












Thank you to Steve Kelly for the picture! My IG is @norman196 :wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @awd_taxi #awdtaxi
Photo: @the_beardedcamera


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

My 2006 gti. 
Just installed the slam series set up on it. And I'm in love. 🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Image: @the_beardedcamera
Owner: @awd_taxi


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bob911 (Apr 21, 2012)

Skoda Octavia


----------



## eric08r32 (Aug 19, 2014)

theboilermaker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those fog lights in the fog... so badass


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Winter mode.

Owner: @flying_tomatoes


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IMG_3178 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

DSC_8961 by Max Foltz, on Flickr

MG_8281-Edit-4 by Paul Underwood, on Flickr

Performance kit with v2.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Winter-mode... and going into storage tomorrow night :laugh: Picked up a Golf R last night and you know we'll be Air Lifting it up over the winter :beer:

DSC_8987 by Melissa Curtis (Rivas), on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Car looks awesome with the Roti's (great photo), I see your selling them going a different route? Golf R cool need to post pics when you've got slammed  Had the OEM suspension out of my Passat before my first oil change also. :screwy: :beer:


----------



## NArias24 (May 4, 2011)

2014 Tiguan SEL on AirLift 3H


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Car looks awesome with the Roti's (great photo), I see your selling them going a different route? Golf R cool need to post pics when you've got slammed  Had the OEM suspension out of my Passat before my first oil change also. :screwy: :beer:


Thanks! I'm going back to the Mullets (it was my favorite look) on the Jetta. Just selling the CCVs because I don't need two sets of wheels for one car that I barely drive as it is :laugh: and using that money for the R's new wheels.


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

My brothers GTI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wilfjettmk6 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Car looks awesome like the black out roof and your wheels. Rotiforms?


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Car looks awesome like the black out roof and your wheels. Rotiforms?


Thanks 

Yes BLQ in DDT. I might have the tint done this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

IG @pedroA3
Toronto Canada


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^

Few questions here:
- Why switch between copper and aluminum/stainless for your tubing? On a car with your upgrades it seems like an odd combination
- Ever thought about redoing the tubing at some point using tubing clips so that the lines are straight?
- How do the PTC fittings work if the middle tube in stainless? I would have thought the bite on the PTC grips wouldn't hold very well
- Have you notched your passengers side frame? It seems like your passengers side front sits maybe 1" or so higher than the drivers side. Also the drivers rear sits 1" higher than the passengers rear...might just be due to road angle though


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> ^^^
> 
> Few questions here:
> - Why switch between copper and aluminum/stainless for your tubing? On a car with your upgrades it seems like an odd combination
> ...


-Testing.
-Lines sit straight, were taken off for polishing and put on wrong by myself.
-PTC fitting works great, no issues.
-No frame notch, no. The road was fairly angled and bumpy so it does help, but I will need a frame notch at some point.

Thanks


----------



## bluetdijetta97 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

what wheels are these ?


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Tiguan R-Line Omanyt 19x9 ET 33


----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks @schümey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

ic: by MKVTHOMAS

20642841446_376ef9cd34_o by corybeacom

20481114058_26000a4938_o by corybeacom

20048171293_8afc9fb6db_o by corybeacom

Wheels will be for sale soon


----------



## Wilfjettmk6 (Oct 26, 2015)

Let's burn all Mk6!!


----------



## mk41904 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Pretty dirty from the rain. But here's a short video:


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice pic, cdwalls! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!







. And this is my winter mode lolllll










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!







.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!







.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!







. Thanks everyone!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!. Thanks everyone!!!.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

my ride!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Winter Mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a DJ in a GTI


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

TRICKDOUTJETTA said:


> Just a DJ in a GTI


Wow awesome car!!!!!! Jsut to beautiful !!!!! Nice ride


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

TRICKDOUTJETTA said:


> Winter Mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the color!!!!! Its that paint or wrap!!??


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

vwb72t said:


> Wowwww guys you have such a bunch of beautiful cars!!!!! Sorry for my english i am from québec canada and i speak french!!!!! I am almost shy to show my bagged cc because all of yours cars are awesome but this is my cc on air lift slam series with rotiform 19" tbm!!!!. Thanks everyone!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to be shy about your CC looks great:thumbup: Nice choice of wheels looks awesome. My son Golf has the 18" 3SDM wheels which are very similar to your Roti's. Where in Quebec?


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Nothing to be shy about your CC looks great:thumbup: Nice choice of wheels looks awesome. My son Golf has the 18" 3SDM wheels which are very similar to your Roti's. Where in Quebec?


Wowwww!!!!! Your son golf is amazing on is 3dsm mags!!!!! Thanks for the comment about my ride i appreciated!!! how long your son have the car!??? Im from mirabel québec!! and you,where you from!!??


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

He bought the car last late last summer and we've put it away for the winter, so he's getting anxious to get in it again. I'm from Cornwall, Ontario an hours and a bit from you. Are you heading to Eurokracy this year? Both my son and I are attending. I'll be the Passat with the Bentley wheels can miss it I guess! The guy I bought the Bentley from had them on a CC. You had any issue the QPP's with a bagged car? What year is the your CC? 



My Passat:


My son's ride:


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

northendroid said:


> He bought the car last late last summer and we've put it away for the winter, so he's getting anxious to get in it again. I'm from Cornwall, Ontario an hours and a bit from you. Are you heading to Eurokracy this year? Both my son and I are attending. I'll be the Passat with the Bentley wheels can miss it I guess! Have you had any issue the QPP's? What year is the CC? The guy I bought the Bentley from had them on a CC.


Damn!!!!!! Just wow your passat with the bentley mag!!!!! Awesome work on your cc!!!!! Its a neck breaker your passat!!!!! I cant understand your son because i drove mine all winter long on bag but i can understand your son are excites to drive back is baby!!! Sorry for my english i speak french so i try the best i can!!!! No,no problem with the police here in quebec!!!! The police men 3/4 of time stop me to tell me wow nice ride hahahahah of coarse i go to eurokracy!!! For the first time of my life))) im gonna eatch everywhere to see your car and your son car!!!!! To tell to both of us great job on your ride!!!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

northendroid said:


> He bought the car last late last summer and we've put it away for the winter, so he's getting anxious to get in it again. I'm from Cornwall, Ontario an hours and a bit from you. Are you heading to Eurokracy this year? Both my son and I are attending. I'll be the Passat with the Bentley wheels can miss it I guess! The guy I bought the Bentley from had them on a CC. You had any issue the QPP's with a bagged car? What year is the CC?


And your clear light for the turn signal are very nice!!!! I think you give me the taste to order for my cc!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

northendroid said:


> He bought the car last late last summer and we've put it away for the winter, so he's getting anxious to get in it again. I'm from Cornwall, Ontario an hours and a bit from you. Are you heading to Eurokracy this year? Both my son and I are attending. I'll be the Passat with the Bentley wheels can miss it I guess! The guy I bought the Bentley from had them on a CC. You had any issue the QPP's with a bagged car? What year is the your CC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope me and my son have the same passion one day!!!!! I dont know how to say that in english but im jalous of both of you and your car!!!!! Wowww the new model of cc are just so f..... Amazing on bag!!!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

needr32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fu..!!!!!!!!! Very awesome car !!!!! Thumb up!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## avshi750 (Mar 9, 2013)

what are the wheel and tire specs on these set ups? looking good!

thanks.


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Oralegti said:


>


I have the cc and the mag are rotiform 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19 tires on it!!!! The guy with de golf ha 3dsm but dont know the spec!!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

vwb72t said:


> I have the cc and the mag are rotiform 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19 tires on it!!!! The guy with de golf ha 3dsm but dont know the spec!!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


By the way your car are f.... Sick!!!!great job


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## avshi750 (Mar 9, 2013)

vwb72t said:


> I have the cc and the mag are rotiform 19" 8x5 with 225/35/19 tires on it!!!! The guy with de golf ha 3dsm but dont know the spec!!!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


thanks, are you running the 35mm or 45mm offset wheels?


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

avshi750 said:


> thanks, are you running the 35mm or 45mm offset wheels?


The 35 mm to clear my fender when i gon down cause i dont buy the camber kit !!!! Sleeper as much!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Can_A_Corn (Aug 7, 2015)

Oralegti said:


>


Are your wheels painted? I have flat fives also and love the way yours look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Can_A_Corn said:


> Are your wheels painted? I have flat fives also and love the way yours look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much inches your flat five!!??


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ig @chrisgti03


----------



## Can_A_Corn (Aug 7, 2015)

vwb72t said:


> How much inches your flat five!!??
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

Can_A_Corn said:


> 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice i love it !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

chrisgti03 said:


> Ig @chrisgti03


So cool!!!!! With the roll cage inside !!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

avshi750 said:


> what are the wheel and tire specs on these set ups? looking good!
> 
> thanks.


3SDM 18" 0.06 wheels 8.5 Front ET 35/ 9.5 Rear ET40 (with 3 deg negative camber)



-Tire Setup Michelin Sport 205/40/18 Front - 215/40/18 Rear


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

Can_A_Corn said:


> Are your wheels painted? I have flat fives also and love the way yours look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man yea I had them painted a semi flat silver color.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

A better edit.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> A better edit.


:heart:


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Finally installed my Airlift Performance 3H kit. Thinking this might be the first bagged 2016 Passat out there  Wheels should be here in 2-3 weeks 

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice, I also had my suspension out of my 2015 before the first oil change LOL What wheel do you have coming?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Very nice, I also had my suspension out of my 2015 before the first oil change LOL What wheel do you have coming?




Secrets :laugh:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah we'll have to wait and see then!!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Ah we'll have to wait and see then!!!




New VIP Modular wheel that only one other person is running right now, they will look....smooth for sure.....


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow had a look on their site no matter which one you choose they're all pretty rad!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

SMOOTH AS BUTTER-68 by Shady Bum, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

VAGwhore said:


> SMOOTH AS BUTTER-68 by Shady Bum, on Flickr


That is sick, new wheels? :what: Love the setup nice choice  VIP Modular wheels with the step lip right? Can we have a look at the trunk setup?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

northendroid said:


> That is sick, new wheels? :what: Love the setup nice choice  VIP Modular wheels with the step lip right? Can we have a look at the trunk setup?




Yes sir VIP Modular VRS17 with step chrome lips. Ive been so lazy with finishing my trunk set up. I'm going to try and do it by this weekend though haha. Check out my @classyhouseproductions page and you can set the hardlines I've made for it.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

VAGwhore said:


> Yes sir VIP Modular VRS17 with step chrome lips. Ive been so lazy with finishing my trunk set up. I'm going to try and do it by this weekend though haha. Check out my @classyhouseproductions page and you can set the hardlines I've made for it.


Had a look at your trunk setup amazing work :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Had a look at your trunk setup amazing work :thumbup:




Thank you sir!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks awesome man... Congrats.. Kevin 


Posted at work...


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Can_A_Corn (Aug 7, 2015)

still need to do frame notch in the front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Can_A_Corn said:


> still need to do frame notch in the front
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet ride! Flat five refinished? they look good.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Good looking Wheels..


Posted at work...


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)

Hewwo










Tapashutupyourface.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

flipstah said:


> Hewwo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn love the color comb. What size wheels?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)

2008_FaSt said:


> Damn love the color comb. What size wheels?


Thanks! They're 18x8.5/9.5


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

flipstah said:


> Thanks! They're 18x8.5/9.5


Very nice man


----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Daily.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Not mine, but Air Lift


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

t_white said:


> Daily.


----------



## Slow-GTI (Oct 29, 2014)

My every day ride...unless it's nice enough to take my motorcycle out


----------



## avshi750 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

@chriswalls
photodump


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Bagged the daily for my daily; pretty soon I'm going to want another daily 



















(Performance Series on the R and Slam Series on the Jetta)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

^love the photos. Does the R need a frame notch to get the front lower?


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

2000bora2.0 said:


> ^love the photos. Does the R need a frame notch to get the front lower?


Thank you! The R did not need a frame notch, I used the original tires and did 19x9s; I'm fairly certain that's what is stopping it. A friend of mine has a mineral gray one with the the same wheel size but stretched his tires and his looks like it's on the ground.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

pic from savannah ga last weekend.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @samseuroshop
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

@jason_priest :wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Car: @awd_taxi
Photo: @the_beardedcamera

23 May 2016-5 by Christof Ambrosch, on Flickr


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic:/car: @dutchswift


----------



## rawradrian (May 2, 2013)

@rawradrian

https://flic.kr/p/H3MPBhhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/elementalproductions/


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

here is one with the nwe wheels  i think need gat a camber plates


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jettagls03 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Mk4 Airlifts and F23 Turbo..*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Latest pic. But to say I'm disappointed with the Airlift struts is an understatement. 
They have done less than 100miles, all were greased up etc. The paint is heavily flaking off the struts, and I have the ridiculous problem of the strut spinning so the air line gets tangled around them.

Not impressed at all for the money I paid.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Fairly certain that we had a discussion about how you solve the issue of the bag spinning on the strut. The fix kind of sucks, but its the only choice.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, I think we did somewhere mate. Just getting around to getting it back on the road again, so need to sort it somehow. Wish I could weld! Highly disappointing having spent so much money on it.


----------



## RedRocketGLI (Mar 26, 2012)

Airlift performance front struts with v2 management


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Just sold our S4  performance series bags with V2 management











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Slow-GTI (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

rawradrian said:


> @rawradrian
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/H3MPBhhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/elementalproductions/


Damn


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Need more oldskool...:sly:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Did some request oldskool? 




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

MoWsE said:


> Did some request oldskool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks awesome, looks like your running a staggered setup? Love those wheels :heart:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Car looks awesome, looks like your running a staggered setup? Love those wheels :heart:


Not a staggered setup. Running 18x10et17 square. Pulled fenders all around to fit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

My Timeline Facebook picture!! :heart::heart:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ig @chrisgti03


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Put the Mullets back on the Jetta, hopefully staying on there until the buy back









and my R still looks the same 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdpvw2 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Been busy shooting customer cars, these are all from last week:









@troy_boy96's RS5









@airhoodz's GTI









@joelow94's Passat









@kap0ne's Golf R









@skilara's Eos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk41904 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ocdpvw2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Not my car, but I shot the pics.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been working on a little video project while installing my air suspension. Here's the first episode finished:






Airlift 3P going into a 2009 A4 Avant


----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

benjaminobscene said:


> I've been working on a little video project while installing my air suspension. Here's the first episode finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work


Picture of my freshly bagged turd with 3p management










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Episode 2! Not as much action in this one, mostly just focused on getting some wires run


----------



## Eurospeeds (Apr 21, 2012)

Like the video log ... gl bud:beer:


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks! here's ep3


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

had a blast filming the final segment of this project over the weekend. thanks for watching! subscribe if you like!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic:: @dutchswift

Car: @egilly_mk6


Car: @dutchswift


Car: @sleepingpandaa


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Airlift 3H - Performance suspension all 4 corners









Sent from my Portable


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Wolfsgart 7.0

@rachet_low


@jasonhedzup


@dutchswift / @thewhitsnpt


@thewhitsnpt / @dubfam4life


@samseuroshop & @kristisp76


@john.ludwick


@dutchswift


@rachet_low


@eric_banash


Owner?


@john_br


@john_br


@karel.couture


@dyllbadboy


@sinisbuilt


@dubfam4life


@layinloz


@thierry_gli


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

My 2010 VW CC
Airlift Slam Series, Koni Yellow
V2 Management


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Any MK4 guys with some 3P setup install pics? I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

my 2013 cc airlift performance series 3p management.
wheels coming soon


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks awesome , what wheels do you have coming or is it a secret :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

Air lift slam series:

_DNA3420 by Natani Foto, on Flickr

Air Lift Performance series with bilstein shocks in the rear. (new wheels are on the way)

_DNA5797-Edit by Natani Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Quiggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Slam Series + 3P


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

Eurofication said:


> My 2010 VW CC
> Airlift Slam Series, Koni Yellow
> V2 Management


Looks good man. What rack you have on? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mash360 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## R.Wabbit (Dec 27, 2015)

Air Lift Performance series V2
BBS RS-GT 18x8 et35 225/40R18 (no extra camber added)
swapping to 215/40 after these wear out so my cruising height is a little lower and tuck a little more


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

ic:michgomedia


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's an oldie but goodie. 
Car is under construction again 
For the 13th year in a row 


Sent from my iPhone using Alien Technology


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

I joined the club!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

My two prior Air Lift fitted grocery getters...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

WHABAM!


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

my turd on 3p management 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Arlift 3P


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

@jasonstewartt's MK5 R32 at H2Oi


----------



## ///F80_M3 (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Will get better pics this spring









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

2015 Passat 

20x8.5 20mm offset
20x10 40mm offset

No rubbage


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Soon! Just awaiting management before it becomes a reality. (ghetto pshop)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

And now it’s finally a reality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

My baby. Currently in the garage torn apart doing a Syncro swap. Benfits are two-fold: 1. AWD and 2. Camber in the back! Should be done by end of May so look for more pics on this thread. Airlift Slam with V2 controller. Current rear beam is chopped and moved back to center the wheel. Have about 70k miles on these bags and still going strong.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Finally took the drive into work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

My Alltrack and buddy’s Mk4. Both Air Lift equipped.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

2000 audi tt. Big turboed built motor.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubnbumps (Apr 6, 2018)

MK7 '16 GTI on Airlift 3H


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car / Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## maskari_GTi (Nov 6, 2008)

Car @maskari_gti
Photographer @maskari_photography











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car / Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

Oldie of my car before i sold it :/


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Haldex AWD. Had to use Mk1 rears since the Syncro setup is 4" shorter at the shock. Rears currently screwed all the way out. No reason to go lower with this setup.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

airlift C5 A6 bags, allroad body lift removed, all stock management retained with custom shortened level links. All 4 stock levels are useable, just base line of ~3" lower. And new level 4 is 1/4 below stock level 1


----------



## twofastfurya (Jun 3, 2012)

Youtube: Mk6Guy
Instagram: Mk6Guy


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

There are SO MANY great builds in here! :beer:


----------



## MadHatters423 (Apr 3, 2017)

AirLift Performance kit with Auto Pilot V2. ic: IG: @madhatters423








[/url]RHZR6114[1] by Benjamin Battles, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Wife and I on Air Lift stuff


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

I have yet to pick out a set of wheels...


----------



## j_borges2121 (Aug 11, 2019)

AirLift performance 3P









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annackerill (Feb 27, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Annackerill (Feb 27, 2020)

il ove this blog


----------



## Annackerill (Feb 27, 2020)

il ov it


----------



## Annackerill (Feb 27, 2020)

i hate this


----------



## Annackerill (Feb 27, 2020)

i dnt like it


----------



## twan719 (Jan 31, 2015)

*airing out question*

Had a question regarding 'airing out'. When I lower my car (MK5 Jetta) to park I probably lower to about 30 PSI all the way around (enough to tuck wheels for style). I know a lot of people get these Air lift kits to complete air out to 0 PSI, but my question is what does it take other than pushing a button to safely 'air out'. I am not running an aggressive wheel setup as it is pretty close to stock (17x7 et45| 225/45/17). Is it recommended for fender rolling/pulling to do a 0 PSI air out without having to worry about rubbing?


----------



## gazoobajp (Aug 3, 2020)

An interesting discussion is worth comment. I think that you should write more on this topic, it might not be a taboo subject but generally people are not enough to speak on such topics. To the next. Cheers :beer::beer:


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

*Syncro/Haldex TDI AWD*


----------



## SportLuxuryCoupe (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)

Raek said:


> Wife and I on Air Lift stuff


Sick!


----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)

matt_mk6 said:


>


YES!!! I am bagging my Alltrack as soon as UPS gets here!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Real3stateAgent said:


> YES!!! I am bagging my Alltrack as soon as UPS gets here!


Here’s how mine currently sits… 3P w/ Performance series struts.


----------



## ZeroPhyx (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my '16 GTI S.

Airlift 3P with Air Force performance struts, Viair 485c with Vixen water traps, AirMaxxx 3 gallon seamless 6 port tank, Airlift 5 gallon polished 5 port tank, SMC check valve, and 200 PSI gauge.

Love the system, no issues!


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Here’s how mine currently sits… 3P w/ Performance series struts.
> View attachment 118074
> 
> View attachment 118075


Looks so good man....


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

I always wanted to get some bags for my Golf but I was worried how it would hold up performance wise. As in how would it hold up on track days and hill climbs.

I love the look of a nice bagged car but I'm more of a Performance > Aesthetics guy


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

1985 vw cabriolet
ckw2 full airlift kit
3/8 lines to front
1/4 in rear 
3h management (haven't installed height sensors yet) 

Frame notch in the future.


----------



## Mr.mille R (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Follow @DEZMK1
‘79 Rabbit 3.6L AirLift Performance 











































Sent from my Volkswagen using Alien  technology 
*Win Free Bitcoins every hour! - www.freebitco.in*


----------



## vwtazman_4961 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## mk1michael (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## mk1michael (Dec 12, 2017)

Both on airlift slam series


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

V2
















Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

airlift 3p, mk4 slam XLs up front, TT/R32 airlift bags in the rear


----------



## Mr.mille R (Sep 23, 2021)

trixx said:


> airlift 3p, mk4 slam XLs up front, TT/R32 airlift bags in the rear
> 
> View attachment 234994
> View attachment 234995
> View attachment 234998


Sweet ride! 👌


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Dez R32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what size wheel/tire combo are you running?


----------



## futureEA888 (26 d ago)

does anyone know what's the best performance air system for the 4th Gen


----------

